# [Sammelthread] F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin



## buzzdeebuzzdee (17. Januar 2009)

*[Sammelthread]F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hier sollen Fragen, Probleme, Kritiken, Impressionen und alles andere rund um den bald erscheinenden Ego-Shooter F.E.A.R. - Project Origin hinein.

Das Spiel​
 Genre

​Features​
Charaktäre​ 
Anforderungen​ 
Screenshots und Bilder​ 
Trailer​ 
Release​ 
Preis​ 
Links

Demo​​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​*

​ 
*[SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​[/SIZE]*
Kurz vor dem Ende von F.E.A.R. befindet sich eine Spezialeinheit auf einer Routinemission, als die Stadt Auburn von einer übernatürlichen Explosion erschüttert wird. Alma, ein Mädchen mit immensen Kräften und einem unstillbaren Durst nach Rache, hat ihren Zorn auf die Stadt losgelassen und diese ins Chaos gestürzt. Die Spannung wächst, während die Einheit gegen feindliche Truppen und das Übernatürliche kämpfen muss und verzweifelt nach einem Weg sucht, um Alma zu stoppen und geheimnisvolle, gegen sie gerichtete Kräfte zu entdecken, bevor es zu spät ist.

​
*[SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[/SIZE]*
*Ego-Shooter*


​ *[SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[/SIZE]*


Erlebe gewaltige Zerstörungen und schreckenerregende Kämpfe genau vor deiner Nase
Benutze neue Waffen, um gegen nie zuvor gesehene übernatürliche Bedrohungen zu kämpfen
Verwende die erweiterten Reflexe deiner Figuren und verlangsame die Zeit
Kämpfe gegen intelligente Feinde, die fortschrittliche Kampftaktiken und realistische Verhaltensweisen verwenden
Strategische Kampfgelegenheiten stehen sowohl dir als auch deinen Feinden in einer Vielzahl von Innen- und Außenszenarios zur Verfügung
Ein neues Fraktionssystem lässt Feinde gegen dich und gegeneinander antreten
Benutze das New World Interaktionssystem, um sofortige Deckungen zu schaffen oder Hindernisse aus dem Weg zu räumen
Multiplayer-Wettkämpfe

​ *[SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​[/SIZE]*
Alma Wade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über den von dir gespielten Held ist nicht viel bekannt, damit sich der Spieler gut mit dem Helden identifizieren kann. Man weiss nur, dass man Mitglied der F.E.A.R.`s  ist. 


​ 
*[SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Minimale Systemvorraussetzungen:​[/SIZE]*



CPU: P4 2.8GHz (3.2GHz Vista)/Athlon 64 3000+ (3200+ Vista)
GPU: Grafikkarte mit 256MB und voller DX 9-Unterstützung (SM 2.0b).
NVidia 6800 oder ATI X700.
Speicher: 1GB (1.5GB Vista)
Festplattenspeicherplatz: 12GB
Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP2/Vista SP1
DirectX: 9.0c
Sound: DX9.0c-kompatibel
Internet: Breitband
​
*[SIZE=+1]Empfohlene Systemvorraussetzungen:​[/SIZE]*


CPU: Core 2 Duo 2.2GHz-Prozessor Familie/Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (benötigt, um ein Multiplayerspiel zu hosten)
GPU: Grafikkarte mit 512MB und voller DX 9-Unterstützung (SM 3.0). NVidia 8600 GTS oder ATI HD 2900 XT.
Speicher: 1.5GB
Festplattenspeicherplatz: 12GB
Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3/Vista SP1
DirectX: 9.0c
Sound: DX9.0c-kompatibel
Internet: Breitband (768kbit/sek Upstream benötigt, um ein Spiel mit 16 Spielern zu hosten)
 
​ 
*[SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[SIZE=+2][SIZE=+2]

[/SIZE][/SIZE] [SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[/SIZE]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X82i5z7TDfQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X82i5z7TDfQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



 [SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[/SIZE]
Vorraussichtlich am 13.02.2009



 [SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[/SIZE]
um die 50 Euro
[SIZE=+2][SIZE=+2]

[/SIZE][/SIZE] [SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[/SIZE]
FEAR-2-Project-Origin-Grafikkarten-und-Prozessor-Benchmarks-plus-Vergleichsbilder/Action-Spiel/Test/

 F-E-A-R-2-Project-Origin-FEAR-to-FEAR-2-Trailer


 http://projectorigin.warnerbros.com/

News/FEAR_2_-_Project_Origin-_Systemanforderungen_bekannt/Demo_angekuendigt/

http://www.projectorigincommunity.com/

Project Origin: Hochauflösende Bilder zum Grusel-Schocker -

FEAR 2: Project Origin - Screenshots und Vergleichsvideos - FEAR 2, Videos, Trailer, Screenshots

F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin: PC-Demo veröffentlicht, erste Screenshots - F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin, Demo, Alma, FEAR, Download

F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin: Kopierschutz und deutsche Version - F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin, Kopierschutz, uncut, cut

FEAR 2: Project Origin - Entwickler im Interview - FEAR 2, Project Origin, Interview, Entwickler
[SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+2][SIZE=+2]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F.E.A.R 2 | First Encounter Assault Recon - Downloads: F.E.A.R. 2 » Demos​[/SIZE][/SIZE]
-

Screenshots zur Demo:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/12593-spiele-screenshot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-59.html#post516543

-

Day One Patch

FEAR 2: Project Origin - Patch 1.01 bereits angekündigt - FEAR 2: Project Origin, Patch, Release, Day-One, Update, Monolith

-

Widescreen:

FEAR 2: Project Origin im Widescreen-Test - Fear 2, project origin, widescreen

------------------------------------------
Keinerlei Warez Fragen etc.!
------------------------------------------
Bitte keine OT Posts
[SIZE=+2][SIZE=+2]
Bei Updates und Fehlenden Informationen bitte bei mir  melden oder posten, Thread wird bei Richtigkeit der Info´s schnellstmöglich aktuallisiert.
[/SIZE][/SIZE]​[/SIZE]*


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (17. Januar 2009)

Hi, sehr schön gemacht das Posting, ich kann es überhaupt nicht mehr erwarten endlich den 2. Teil zu zocken wird bestimmt der hammer^^

Doof nur das gerade wenn der rauskommt die Ferien zu Ende sind...

Aber pünktlich zum Release hab ich dann meinen Full HD Monitor und werde es dann auf diesem genießen

Fand den 1.Teil echt hammer, hab ich 5mal durchgezockt und ich hoffe der 2. Teil wird mindestens genauso gut...

Der Multiplayer-Modus soll sehr gut un reich an neuen Ideen sein...

greetz


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (17. Januar 2009)

Du hasts gut .. Ferien... 
Ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf die Fortsetzung, zumal ich Teil 1 richtig gut fand.


----------



## exa (17. Januar 2009)

Horror Shooter sind eigentlich gar nicht mein Genre, FEAR hab ich damals dann doch gezockt, weil es eben nicht nur Monster waren, gegen die man kämpft, sondern auch menschliche Gegner, und eine Story vorhanden war, und Schlussendlich der Schockeffekt nicht nur auf billigen Effekten basierte...

aber wirklich überzeugt hat mich die KI, die schon ziemlich gut war! Werde FEAR 2 auch bestimmt mal anzocken, hoffentlich ist es gut geworden


----------



## push@max (17. Januar 2009)

Den Screens zu urteilen, ist man diesmal nicht ständig alleine unterwegs?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (17. Januar 2009)

Scheint so zu werden genauere Infos hab ich dazu leider noch nicht, wenn jemand mehr weiss bitte ich drum mir bescheid zu geben.


----------



## Potman (18. Januar 2009)

Demo soll am Donnerstag den 22.01.2009 erscheinen!!! Quelle<-


----------



## ATImania (18. Januar 2009)

Potman schrieb:


> Demo soll am Donnerstag den 22.01.2009 erscheinen!!! Quelle<-



Yeah Great!!! Wird dann gleich mal gesaugt


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Januar 2009)

Tja also in Australien soll es ja ungeschnitten erscheinen, weiß jemand ob das ausnahmsweise auch mal in Deutschland der Fall ist????

Das wär ja mal was

Naja aber denkbar wäre es ja schon wenn man an "Dead Space", "Far Cry 2" und "Resistance 2" denkt, finde ich.


greetz


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2009)

Der Trailer macht schon einen sehr gruseligen Eindruck. Ich weiss nicht ob ich mir Fear 2 antuen will   Werde das Spiel mal mit der Demo anspielen.


----------



## Potman (18. Januar 2009)

Ich fand F.E.A.R. schon Hammer geil!! vorallem mit dem Splatter-Mod  
Ich werde mir auch die Demo anschaun, aber es ist fast schon beschlossene Sache dass ich mir das Spiel kaufen werde.


----------



## leboga (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich konnte Fear 1 mal kurz bei nem Cousin anzocken, ich fands schon geil Leider bin ich keine 18, sonst würd ich mir das sofort kaufen^^


----------



## willy (19. Januar 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Tja also in Australien soll es ja ungeschnitten erscheinen, weiß jemand ob das ausnahmsweise auch mal in Deutschland der Fall ist????
> 
> Das wär ja mal was
> 
> ...



ne kleine scherzfrage, was? ^^


----------



## non_believer (20. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich auch schon wie ein kleines Kind auf F.E.A.R. 2!!! 

Trotzdem denke ich das es (mal wieder) geschnitten sein wird. 

Die USK hat sich so schon wegen jeden falschen Pups in Spielen affig und ich schätze das es bei F.E.A.R. nicht anders sein wird.

Falls es wider Erwarten nicht geschnitten sein sollte, um so besser und ein noch größerer Grund zur Vorfreude!!!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (21. Januar 2009)

wo issn die demo, heut ist doch der 22.???? zooocken

ich sehe grad ist erst der 21!!! ups, tja durch den nachtdienst bin ich immer so desorientiert in der zeit.....sowas aba auch


----------



## bobby (21. Januar 2009)

freue mich schon darauf habe    F.E.A.R. 2 UNCUT  bestellt bei Okaysoft


----------



## push@max (21. Januar 2009)

Die Demo wird morgen auf jeden Fall gezogen und gezockt, bin schon mal auf die Größe gespannt.

Außerdem ist es sehr erfreulich, dass es überhaupt wieder mal eine Demo von einem Spiel gibt.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (21. Januar 2009)

kannst dann bitte den link zur demo posten und sagen ob alles glatt lief .. danke


----------



## non_believer (21. Januar 2009)

bobby schrieb:


> freue mich schon darauf habe    F.E.A.R. 2 UNCUT  bestellt bei Okaysoft



Soll ich nun das Game mit oder ohne USK Siegel kaufen? WO ist da der unterschied? 

Hab es bei amazon für ~ 41€ euro gefunden, weiß aber hier nicht ob es uncut ist oder nicht.

F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## bobby (21. Januar 2009)

Also bei Okaysoft gibt es das Spiel in der 3 verschiedene ungeschnittene versionen und 1 mal geschnitten
Amerik. uncut
Eng. uncut
Deutsch. uncut 
und ein mal für Deutschland geschnitten alle erst ab 18

wenn was falsch bitte berichtigen        (bei amazon weis ich net uncut oder nicht)

(kaufe bei okaysoft seit 10 jahren schon ein, da bekommt man vieles ,was man sonst nicht soleicht bekommen kann)


----------



## non_believer (21. Januar 2009)

OK! Ich hab jetzt auch nicht extra die Lust bei amazon anzufragen ob es uncut ist oder nicht. Ich werd dir mal vertrauen und bei Okaysoft vorbestellen. 

Danke für den TIP!!!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.fear2.de/modules.php?name=Downloads&cid=15 


die demo ist da!!!!!!!!!!! juhu


----------



## rancer (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab eher einen gemischten Eindruck....

Ist zwar schon atmosphärisch, aber am anfang ist einfach viel zu viel, also ich hab gar nichts verstanden, vorallem durch die Geister usw.....

Die Grafik ist gut, aber es wird kein 4:3 unterstützt, somit ist das Bild auf meinem 19 Zoller sehr klein


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2009)

hab grad die Demo angespeilt, das game ist genial besser als der erste teil! Will haben gleich!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. Januar 2009)

Aber bei 16:9 bzw. 16:10 sind doch dann diese Balken weg oder???

greetz


----------



## push@max (23. Januar 2009)

Ich komm einfach nicht dazu, die Demo zu laden. Nachdem mein Plan gestern nicht aufging, die Demo in der Nacht zu laden (Server immer noch voll gewesen), ist es jetzt auch nicht besser. 

Lade jetzt mit 78KB/s...6h, kann man vergessen.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

hier eine Downloadauswahl wos etwas schneller geht ich komme auf knappe 500 Kb/S
Demo Versions: F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin Demo - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com


----------



## FunkyPresident (23. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Demo ziemlich schwach!
F.E.A.R. hatte damals eine viel bedrohlichere und beklemmendere Stimmung und der Teil am Schluss mit dieser Kampfmaschine ist total langweiliges draufhalten!

Schade, aber ich denke der Titel bleibt mir gestohlen!


----------



## DoomHeidi (24. Januar 2009)

Für 30€ werd ich es mir aber zulegen.Vieleicht ist es doch nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

Ich werds mir wahrscheinlich auf englisch zulegen!Für 30 Euro lohnt sich das hab die Demo schon 3mal durch gezockt,die is auch schon hammer.


----------



## Xrais (24. Januar 2009)

habe die demo auch gerade gezockt ,macht schon fun und wirkt nicht so eintönig wie die grauen gänge des vorgängers , die grafik ist jetzt keine cry engine aber denoch schön anzuschauen ,vorrausgesetzt man hat alle regler am anschlag


----------



## Summerboy85 (24. Januar 2009)

Habs Demo jetzt 2 mal durchgespielt - einmal gestern, einmal heute.

Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht so sehr - ist ein anderer Stil als Far Cry oder Crysis. Mir gefallen solche Shooter mehr. FEAR2 erinnert mich ein wenig an DOOM oder DUKE NUKEM so von der Art her (natürlich bessere Grafik).

Was mich stört sind die Ruckler, wenn das Game automatisch speichert. Und das scheint die FEAR2-Demo häufig zu tun.


----------



## hyperionical (24. Januar 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage, da ich schon total heiß auf F.E.A.R. 2 bin:
Gibt es eine Art Collectors Box (wegen Preis) oder so etwas von F.E.A.R. 1 + Addons, hab F.E.A.R. nämlich bloß einmal gezockt und die Addons noch nie. Wenn es sowas gibt wo kann man die herbekommen bzw. wo kriegt man die 3 Teile einzeln billig wenn es keine solche Box gibt?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (24. Januar 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage, da ich schon total heiß auf F.E.A.R. 2 bin:
> Gibt es eine Art Collectors Box (wegen Preis) oder so etwas von F.E.A.R. 1 + Addons, hab F.E.A.R. nämlich bloß einmal gezockt und die Addons noch nie. Wenn es sowas gibt wo kann man die herbekommen bzw. wo kriegt man die 3 Teile einzeln billig wenn es keine solche Box gibt?


 
gibts zB. bei Amazon und heisst --> ULTIMATE EDITION
F.E.A.R. Ultimate Edition: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## hyperionical (24. Januar 2009)

THX hab ich übersehen, denn bei amzon hat ich schonmal geguggt. Aber für18,99€ kann man auch nicht Nein sagen.


----------



## push@max (24. Januar 2009)

Ich habe gerade die Demo durchgespielt. Grafisch tut sich im Vergleich zum Vorgänger meiner Ansicht nicht viel. Ansonsten ist der Spielverlauf auch gleich geblieben, linearer Weg, zwischendurch bisschen schießen, ein paar Einblendungen von Alma und viel Blut.

Am besten hat mir der Roboter am Ende gefallen...glaube eher nicht, dass ich mir das Spiel kaufen werde.


----------



## Xrais (25. Januar 2009)

Nur zur info , Fear 1 kann man legal kostenlos im internet bei 4players runterladen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Januar 2009)

*FEAR Combat*, ja. Das ist aber "nur" der MP 

cYa


----------



## JimBeam (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich mal ein wenig umgesehen wo man FEAR2 am billigsten bekommt und bin hier in einem englischen Shop auf eine Special Edition gestoßen. 
Weiß da jemand mehr darüber? Wirds die auch hierzulande geben? (am besten Uncut in Östereich oder so). Ich hätte auch kein Problem dort zu bestellen leider akzeptieren die nur Kredikarten.

Noch eine Frage, ist schon was über den Kopierschutz bekannt? Hoffentlich kein Securom...


----------



## STSLeon (26. Januar 2009)

Mir hat die Demo richtig gut gefallen, endlich mal wieder ein Horrorshooter. Ich bestell es mir auf jeden Fall, hoffe nur, dass die Ruckler noch in den Griff bekommen werden


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Mir hat die Demo richtig gut gefallen, endlich mal wieder ein Horrorshooter. Ich bestell es mir auf jeden Fall, hoffe nur, dass die Ruckler noch in den Griff bekommen werden



Mir hatt die Demo auch richtig gut gefallen! Hier paar Bilder.


----------



## grubsnek (26. Januar 2009)

so. Ich schildere mal kurz meinen Eindruck zur Demo:

Positiv: 
- unterhaltsamer Ego-Shooter
- mit Horror Elementen
- coolen Waffen
- guter Sound
- kluge KI

Negativ:
- Grafik nicht mehr ganz aktuell
- durch das Visir kommt es mir so vor, als würde das Bild ständig leicht flimmern
- sehr lange Ladezeit


----------



## push@max (26. Januar 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass sich die Grafik im Vergleich zum Vorgänger nicht viel verbessert hat und der liegt schon eine Weile zurück.


----------



## DenniRauch (27. Januar 2009)

is halt immer noch die Jupiter Ex Engine, die auch in den Condemned Games genutzt wird, nur in verbesserter ausführung.
Aber man hat ja an CoD WaW (welchesnoch immer mit der CoD2 Engine läuft) gesehen wie sehr manche engines optimiert und auhgebohrt werden können.

Mir gefällt die Demo in jeder hinsicht.

gekauft.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2009)

Project Origin ist für mich absolut das shooter-highlight 2009, sobald ich FALLOUT3 gepackt habe, gehts los, ich freue mich schon sehr drauf

grüsse


----------



## Heroman_overall (27. Januar 2009)

Die Demo macht schon jede menge spaß. Ja gut mit der Grafik kann man sich nun streiten aber ich find die passt schon noch. Was mich a weng stört sind die doofen schwarzen Balken oben und untern sowie das man auf der Maus nicht alle Tasten belegen kann und so nun mehr auf der Tastatur rumsuchen muss wenn man was braucht. Das mit dem Helm ist ganz nett stört aber auf dauer bestimmt und gerückelt hat bei mir nix. 

Das Spiel läuft sogar mit mehr FPS als das Orginal erste Fear. Freu mich schon auf das Spiel werd mir aber die US version holen mit viel Blut


----------



## push@max (27. Januar 2009)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> Aber man hat ja an CoD WaW (welchesnoch immer mit der CoD2 Engine läuft) gesehen wie sehr manche engines optimiert und auhgebohrt werden können.



Was leider hier nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## DenniRauch (28. Januar 2009)

das würde ich so nicht sagen, ich finde es sieht sehr stimmungsvoll aus. Klar nocht mit einem CoD, FC2 oder Crysis vergleichbar, doch ich finde die Optik ansprechend. Auch im Vergleich zu FEAR oder den Condemned Teilen sieht man deutlich eine Steigerung. Aber das ist Geschmacksache^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Januar 2009)

"F.E.A.R. 2 Project Origin": 24 Stunden Exklusiv-Event: Stelle deine Fähigkeiten unter Beweis






Im Zuge der nahenden Veröffentlichung von F.E.A.R. 2 Project Origin und aufgrund der exklusiven Zusammenarbeit zwischen DLH.net und der Presseagentur von Warner Brothers können wir als besonderes Bonbon ein Event anbieten, das nur eine Zeit lang zugänglich sein wird.

Für die nächsten 24 Stunden ist eine besondere Seite freigeschaltet, auf der ihr euch für ein Event der besonderen Art anmelden könnt. Aus allen Teilnehmern wird eine Hand voll Gewinner ausgelost, die später nach London eingeflogen werden und dort am 12.2.02 exklusiv F.E.A.R 2 gegeneinander zocken können.

Die Glücklichen werden am 12.2. am Flughafen abgeholt, um dann zu einer geheimen Location gefahren zu werden, wo das Spiel beginnt. Danach geht es ins Hotel. Der Rückflug findet am 13.2. statt. Alle Kosten werden dabei vom Veranstalter gedeckt. Also nichts wie los!

Zusätzlich dazu bieten wir euch einen kleinen Test an. Auf testyourfear.com könnt ihr eure Eignung für F.E.A.R. 2 testen und herausfinden, ob ihr fähig seid, euch gegen die Abominations wie ein Soldat der Delta Forces zu wehren.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Januar 2009)

Ich besitzt alle F.E.A.R. Teile....

Da ist F.E.A.R. 2 natürlich Pflicht....

Habe ich als Uncut bestellt.....

Kann es kaum noch erwarten.....

Mfg


----------



## Dr.Bishop (31. Januar 2009)

Die Demo rockt und das game ist ein MUSS


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

ZUM TRAILER NICHT UNTER 18 JAHREN GEIGENET!!!

Ansonsten hat sich bei Graffik nicht vesentlich was geändert hier sind mal was besser aus Blut spricht realtitäts getreu nun ja ansonst ich freu mich drauf!

Ich hatte oder besser gesagt habe SEHR VIEL Glück das mein Freund in Saturn arbeitet da hab ich Fear und alle erweiterungen für schlappe 7.50€ gekauft das war einfach geil! er hat mir Prozente gegeben war ein bischen umständlich aber GELOHNT HAT SICH DAS 100%


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

Da hast du echt Glück gehabt. Ich musste den vollen Ladenpreis abdrücken.


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da hast du echt Glück gehabt. Ich musste den vollen Ladenpreis abdrücken.





Wieviel haste bezahlt?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (31. Januar 2009)

hab die demo 5xdurch. und das ding iss gebongt. kein wenn und aber...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Januar 2009)

Hab gestern die Demo auch gezoggt 

Einfach Hammer!

Ich bereue irgendwie die gezoggt zu haben, weil ichs jetzt nicht mehr abwarten kann....

Die atmo is ja noch geiler als im ersten teil!

Wer FEAR gut fand wird FEAR 2 lieben


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Wieviel haste bezahlt?


 
Hab 39.95 bezahlt. 
Hat sich aber gelohnt, klasse Spiel, freue mich auf den 2. Teil.


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab 39.95 bezahlt.
> Hat sich aber gelohnt, klasse Spiel, freue mich auf den 2. Teil.



Ich ebenfalls es gab da eine Mission mit dem Roboter wo ich einfach nicht weiter kam weisst du das noch?

Der Roboter Rennt durch die Tür ich musste an dieser stelle Cheaten

Hast du nur für denn 1 Teil oder auch mit denn Beiden Erweiterungspakts 40€ abgedrückt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls es gab da eine Mission mit dem Roboter wo ich einfach nicht weiter kam weisst du das noch?
> 
> Der Roboter Rennt durch die Tür ich musste an dieser stelle Cheaten
> 
> Hast du nur für denn 1 Teil oder auch mit denn Beiden Erweiterungspakts 40€ abgedrückt?


 
Die Erweiterungsteile habe ich nie gespielt.

Das mit dem Roboter ist nicht einfach, du musst in Bewegung bleiben und dir die drei Raketenwerfen schnappen, die in den Ecken versteckt rumliegen. Damit knackst du ihn.


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Erweiterungsteile habe ich nie gespielt.
> 
> Das mit dem Roboter ist nicht einfach, du musst in Bewegung bleiben und dir die drei Raketenwerfen schnappen, die in den Ecken versteckt rumliegen. Damit knackst du ihn.



(AHA ERLEBNIS)

Ich zock das noch mal nachdem ich es gepatch habe


----------



## B4umkuch3n (1. Februar 2009)

hab die demo gerade auch mla gezockt und finde teil2 iwie nicht so gut wie den ersten teil
mir fehtl irgendwie das gewisse etwas

außerdem hab ich probleme mit dem aiming
das kommt mir sehr schwammig rüber und das auch wenn ich 60fps habe


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Februar 2009)

ziemlichen mist find ich die Balken die bei nem 4:3 Monitor doppelt so groß sind, gegenüber einem 16:10 Monitor, naja aber nie weg gehen sie net...schade eig das gibt abzüge

greetz


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (1. Februar 2009)

ne die taucherbrillenoptik gefällt mir nich. der rest ist einsame spitze. freu mich schon auf das spiel.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (10. Februar 2009)

pressakey.com • Gameblog. | Video / Trailer: • F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin - The Evolution of FEAR Trailer

greetz


----------



## push@max (10. Februar 2009)

Ganz nett der Trailer, aber wie ich schon nach der Demo sagte...nicht viel neues dabei mit alter Grafik.


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab das Game jetzt mal ne Stunde gezockt. Und ich finde es eigentlich klasse. Jedenfalls das Gameplay. Die Grafik ist nur leicht überholt, im gegensatz zum ersten teil. Der Sound ist auch sehr gut. Und man läuft diesmal nicht immer alleine rum. Bis jetzt waren die Schockeffekte auch recht gut. Also lohnt sich auf jedenfall.


----------



## non_believer (11. Februar 2009)

Woran erkenne ich auf der Verpackung ob das Spiel uncut ist? Drauf steht es zumindest nicht.   

*Edit:* Hab es gefunden!


----------



## i7-gtx285 (11. Februar 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich auf der Verpackung ob das Spiel uncut ist? Drauf steht es zumindest nicht.
> 
> *Edit:* Hab es gefunden!



so wie ich das sehe iss die englische uncut also die 18+
die deutsche so wies im netz steht is generell geschnitten.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (11. Februar 2009)

i7-gtx285 schrieb:


> sobalds draußen iss wirds gesaugt


*
Bitte KEINERLEI Warez- Posts, Fragen, Disskussionen und der Gleichen!*

bringt euch nichts, mir nichts und dem Forum genau so wenig


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werde mir das Spiel nicht kaufen, sondern in der Videothek ausleihen und mal am Wochenende durchspielen.

Fahre dann schon mal morgen vorbei und schaue mal ob man es schon ausleihen kann.


----------



## JimBeam (11. Februar 2009)

Man liest ja vermehrt das die nicht deutschen Versionen in D nicht aktivierbar sein sollen. Hab mir die UK Version vorbestellt, wenn ich das hier nicht zocken kann ist das ja echt der Gipfel der Unverschämtheit.


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

Hat das Spiel wieder den Securom Kopierschutz? Weil wenn ja, dann geht mein Plan mit der Videothek nicht auf.


----------



## STSLeon (11. Februar 2009)

Nein hat Steam als Kopierschutz


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Nein hat Steam als Kopierschutz



Ja dann kann ich das auch vergessen


----------



## Klutten (11. Februar 2009)

Auch hier wie in manchem anderen aktuellen Spiele-Thread der Hinweis. Jegliche Diskussion zu Cracks und allen Arten der Umgehung eines Kopierschutzes wird gnadenlos mit einer roten Karte bestraft.

Das gilt hier insbesondere für "i7-gtx285" Treib es nicht auf die Spitze. Deine Beiträge wurden vorerst entfernt.


----------



## mjx (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

also ich habe FEAR 2 bereits, es gab es heute schon zu kaufen bei dem PC Shop meines Vertrauens 

Ich muss sagen, einfach GEIL!!!!! Also auf den ersten Eindruck

Ich werde mich morgen mal ransetzen und werde mal ein ordentliches Preview schreiben, und FEAR 2 natürlich durchspielen^^ *freu*


FÜR EUCH:
Auf SecuRom wurde verzichtet, aber ihr benötigt einen Steam Account, um dann euer Spiel dort zu aktivieren. Meiner Meinung nach eine Klasse Idee!

mfg


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Februar 2009)

Pff, das heisst dann wahrscheinlich auch, dass man das Spiel nicht mehr gut verkaufen kann.


----------



## non_believer (12. Februar 2009)

i7-gtx285 schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe iss die englische uncut also die 18+
> die deutsche so wies im netz steht is generell geschnitten.



Ich wiederum hab gelesen das ein Spiel UNCUT ist wenn es kein USK Siegel auf der Verpackung hat. Also gehe ich mal stark davon aus das es also auch echt uncut ist.    Wenn nicht -> auch okay

Laut meinem Lieferanten soll es Installationsprobleme mit der deutschen Version geben. Eventuell sollen die aber zum offiziellen, morgigen Release weg sein. Das kann ich im Moment nicht nachvollziehen, da ich das Spiel erst in ca. 2 Wochen installiere. Zwecks Rechnerumbau und so. 

Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit Installationsproblemen hat kann er das mal bitte posten.


----------



## schmodel (12. Februar 2009)

Ich kann meine deutsche uncut nicht installieren.
--------------
Okaysoft schrieb dazu:
derzeit ist noch unklar ob sich die Installationsprobleme bei Fear 
2 mit dem offiziellen Release am 13. Februar von selbst beheben. 

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, bzw. um F.E.A.R. 2 Project Origin 
sofort installieren und spielen zu koennen bietet sich folgender 
"Umweg" an: 

1. legen Sie bei Your nextgen VPN provider - Ivacy.com einen KOSTENLOSEN Account an 

2. loggen Sie sich ein 

3. unter "Configure a VPN-connection for my OS?" den Ivacy Monitor
herunterladen und installieren 

4. Ivacy Monitor starten, Account-Daten eintragen 

5. Bei "Get IP in" USA auswählen und auf connecten 

6. Steam und Fear 2 Installation starten. 

Die Verbindung mit Ivacy Monitor kann getrennt werden, sobald FEAR 
2 installiert und erstmals gestartet wurde. 

Diese Vorgehensweise wurde von uns mehrfach getestet und 
funktioniert absolut problemlos. 


mit freundlichen Gruessen 
---------------
würde ich gerne machen weil das mit dem Steam wirklich nicht funzt aber diese obengenannte Webseite ist anscheinend total überbelastet und ich kann das Tool :Ivacy Monitor erst garnicht herunterladen.
Naja ich versuchs morgen nochmal

Ps-oder hat jemand dieses Tool und kanns mir schicken?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Februar 2009)

Bei mir das selbe...habe seit gestern die Deutsche Uncut und die Installation wird abgebrochen....

Na ja, ich warte mal bis morgen...

Mfg


----------



## lowking (12. Februar 2009)

also ich muss sagen die demo war schon ziemlich heftig...werde mir das spiel auf alle fälle hohlen


----------



## schmodel (12. Februar 2009)

Ich habs geschafft den Monitor downzuladen und mich anzumelden 
Jetzt klappts auch mit der Installation.
In einer halben Stunde (dauerts noch) weiss ich mehr


----------



## PakiXT (13. Februar 2009)

eine frage funzt des spiel auf der windows 7 beta??


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2009)

probiers doch mal aus. die meisten sachen laufen. hab die demo schon gelöscht. weil das original gekommen ist. leider bin ich noch im gschäft und kann erst ca halb 7 am morgen mit daddeln loslegen. werd dann auch auf win 7 probieren und posten.

greez


----------



## PakiXT (13. Februar 2009)

also ausprobieren werde ich sicher 
hab ja neben windows 7 auch xp und vista...aber auf windows 7 will ich zurzeit bleiben weil alles stabil und super läuft

mal sehn...am nachmittag bin ich schlauer dann sag ich hier bescheid


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2009)

trotz anleitung von okaysoft und diesem programm will f.e.a.r.2 nich. son mist auch....tja ich weiß net was ich da noch machen kann...fortschmeißen iss mir zu schad. achso, den key hab ich oft genug angeschaut und bin mir sicher das ich den richtig eingegeben habe.


----------



## PsychoDad (13. Februar 2009)

Eine Frage an alle, die das Game schon haben,

ist es wirklich so, das ich auf einem "normalen" 4:3 19 " TFT mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 schwarze Balken am oberen und unteren Bildschirmrand habe?
Denn wenn das so ist, werde ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen.
Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten


----------



## Heroman_overall (13. Februar 2009)

Bin mir sicher das du in der Auflösung diese Blöden Balken haben wirst genauso wie ich. Nur mit einem Monitor 16:9 sind die Balken weg


----------



## PsychoDad (13. Februar 2009)

danke für die schnelle Antwort, dann hat sich das Spiel für mich erledigt. Werde dann wohl wieder CoD5 zocken.


----------



## Sixxer (13. Februar 2009)

Moin, hab vor einer Stunde F.E.A.R. Project Origin mit der Post bekommen, in der Uncut Version, und siehe da: *Es läßt sich nicht installieren!!* Hab schon gegoogelt. Da wir in Deutschland wohnen und ich ein deutsches Vista nutze habe ich somit die Arschkarte weil das Game indiziert ist. Ich könnt kotzen. Kein Wunder wenn sämtliche Games gehackt werden und die Spielehersteller dadurch pleite gehen. Richtig so. Ich bin 47 und laß mich doch nicht beformunden. Ich werde in Zukunft Games über STEAM meiden bzw über irgendeine ander Form von Onlineaktivierung und werde jedem raten dies auch zu tun.

*Antwort vom Valve Kundendienst:*Entsprechend den Vorgaben der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien dürfen wir deutschen Steam-Nutzern (bzw. deren IP-Adressen) nur die von der Bundesprüfstelle freigegebene Version dieses Spieles anbieten. ​


----------



## kmf (13. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> trotz anleitung von okaysoft und diesem programm will f.e.a.r.2 nich. son mist auch....tja ich weiß net was ich da noch machen kann...fortschmeißen iss mir zu schad. achso, den key hab ich oft genug angeschaut und bin mir sicher das ich den richtig eingegeben habe.


Nach deinem Pic zu urteilen hast du keine Verbindung zum Steam-Server. Wie soll dann da die Aktivierung funktionieren? 

Wahrscheinlich sind die Valve-Dinger heute sowieso ausnahmslos total überlastet.


----------



## kmf (13. Februar 2009)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Moin, hab vor einer Stunde F.E.A.R. Project Origin mit der Post bekommen, in der Uncut Version, und siehe da: *Es läßt sich nicht installieren!!* Hab schon gegoogelt. Da wir in Deutschland wohnen und ich ein deutsches Vista nutze habe ich somit die Arschkarte weil das Game indiziert ist. Ich könnt kotzen. Kein Wunder wenn sämtliche Games gehackt werden und die Spielehersteller dadurch pleite gehen. Richtig so. Ich bin 47 und laß mich doch nicht beformunden. Ich werde in Zukunft Games über STEAM meiden bzw über irgendeine ander Form von Onlineaktivierung und werde jedem raten dies auch zu tun.
> 
> *Antwort vom Valve Kundendienst:*Entsprechend den Vorgaben der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien dürfen wir deutschen Steam-Nutzern (bzw. deren IP-Adressen) nur die von der Bundesprüfstelle freigegebene Version dieses Spieles anbieten. ​


Dann reiß ich die Verpackung erst gar nicht auf und schick das Game umgehend zurück. So eine Pleite!


----------



## JimBeam (13. Februar 2009)

Laut Gamestar kann man Import Versionen aktivieren.



> *Antwort vom Valve Kundendienst:* Entsprechend den Vorgaben der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien dürfen wir deutschen Steam-Nutzern (bzw. deren IP-Adressen) nur die von der Bundesprüfstelle freigegebene Version dieses Spieles anbieten.



Das ist eine automatische Antowrt und bezieht sich über die Version die man direkt über Steam kauft, und gilt eigentlich nicht für Retail Versionen.


Hoffentlich funktioniert das, meine UK Version müsste in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen.


----------



## kmf (13. Februar 2009)

So! - Sollten alle Stricke reißen, hab ich ab morgen eine anonyme englische IP. 

So geht's:


lege dir bei Your nextgen VPN provider - Ivacy.com einen Account an (die kostenlose Variante)

logg dich ein 

dann unter "Configure a VPN-connection for my OS?" den Ivacy Monitor herunterladen und installieren 

Ivacy Monitor starten, Account-Daten eintragen 

Bei "Get IP in" UK auswählen und reconnecten 

FEAR 2 Installation starten. 

Die Verbindung zum Ivacy Monitor kann getrennt werden, sobald FEAR 2 installiert und erstmalig gestartet wurde.

Wer generell unter einer anderen IP in einem sicheren Netz unterwegs sein will:

PPTP unter Vista: Ivacy.com
PPTP unter WinXP: Ivacy.com


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Nach deinem Pic zu urteilen hast du keine Verbindung zum Steam-Server. Wie soll dann da die Aktivierung funktionieren?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sind die Valve-Dinger heute sowieso ausnahmslos total überlastet.



danke. aber ich bin mit dem web verbunden. habs grad nochmals probiert wieder das gleiche problem. ich will doch nur spielen......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Februar 2009)

*FEAR 2 Deutsch Uncut Import Version....

Läst sich ohne Probleme Installieren....*

*Hier die ersten Screens.*..

*FEAR 2 Uncut Deutsch*
*1680x1050 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ganz normal über Steam installiert worden...

Mfg​

​


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2009)

was ist dann mein problem?? hast du irgentwelche programme wegen ip im web etc benutzt??


----------



## kmf (13. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> was ist dann mein problem?? hast du irgentwelche programme wegen ip im web etc benutzt??


Du hast immer noch keine Connection über PPTP. Komisch, denn unter Vista gibt es nur Probleme per IPSec. You cannot connect to a Cisco ASA Series VPN server by using an L2TP/IPsec-based VPN connection in Windows Vista

Account richtig eingerichtet?


----------



## JimBeam (13. Februar 2009)

@Rosstaeuscher: hast du es mit der Anleitung von kmf installiert oder ganz normal?

Und schöne Screens, ich hoffe meins kommt morgen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2009)

ich denk schon. da kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## schmodel (13. Februar 2009)

meine echte "Deutsche" uncut ohne Prüfzeichen lies sich per Ivacy Monitor gestern anstandslos installieren.
Ich hatte anfangs nur Propleme mich dort wegen Überlastung einzuloggen.


----------



## onkel walter (13. Februar 2009)

oh mann, bei mir klappt schon dieser STEAM Schrott nicht?
der installiert sich, aber wenn ich denn was eingeben muß erscheint zwar das Bild, aber ich kann nicht erkennen was ich da eingeben muß, ist quasi ein Blindflug..
weiß da einer Rat?
ist ne uncut Vers aus Austria, die ich habe.
den Ivacy Kram habe ich auch runtergeladen..


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2009)

eigentlich isses doch ne sauerei, son schmarrn sich auszudenken und leuts die ihre spiele legal erwerben seis hier oder im ausland mit so dingen dann zu bestrafen. bei mir funktioniert des nicht. immer das gleiche ungültiger lizenskey seitens valva und vom ivacy monitor kommt nur verbindungsfehler 661 irgendwas will das modem nich.......ich zerhacke gleich meine kiste weils mich aufregt. das kann doch nich sein ey man ey.


----------



## slash777 (13. Februar 2009)

Finde das Game ganz gelungen, mal schauen was der MP so bringt .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> was ist dann mein problem?? hast du irgentwelche programme wegen ip im web etc benutzt??





JimBeam schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher: hast du es mit der Anleitung von kmf installiert oder ganz normal?
> 
> Und schöne Screens, ich hoffe meins kommt morgen.




Also ich habe das Spiel jetzt schon seit Mittwoch....es lies sich erst nicht Installieren, da Steam meinte das Spiel Existiert nicht....

Das Problem kennt man schon, das bei Steam vor dem Relase Termin sich einige Spiele nicht installieren lassen....

Heute morgen habe ich die DVD ganz normal eingelegt und das Spiel hat sich installiert .... ohne irgendwelche Probs....

Ich habe allerdings schon seit Jahren einen Steam Account...vielleicht liegt es daran.... 

Hier meine DVD.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2009)

ich hab seit half life nen account. also auch schon ne zeit lang.......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> ich hab seit half life nen account. also auch schon ne zeit lang.......



So wie ich das sehe, scheint Dein Lizens Key nicht zu funktionieren....

Du kannst aber einen neuen bekommen, wenn Du eine Kopie vom Key und vom Kassenbon einschickst....

Bei Steam steht auch wie das geht....

Installiert er denn Steam korrekt ???

Sonst installiere doch von einem anderen Steam game, sofern Du eines hast, erst mal Steam und probiere es dann noch mal...

Mfg


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2009)

jop, steam hat heut erst ein update für team fortress 2 geladen. ich geh mal davon aus das somit mit der steamsoftware ok ist. hab mich grad auf den supportseiten von steam umgesehen. ich werd da son ticket ordern und dann mit dem key einsenden und der rechnung. dann wird es klappen. obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das ein key falsch gedruckt wurde. die kommen doch bestimmt alle aus einer pressung. dann müßten ja mehr nicht funktionieren.. seltsam. und so blöd bin ich nicht das ich des nich check.....???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Sixxer (13. Februar 2009)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: beim Versuch die STEAM EXE auszuführen kommt:no language configured.
Habe Vista Ultimate64 SP1. Weiß einer rat??


----------



## mjx (14. Februar 2009)

es gibt bereits nen Blood Patch für FEAR 2  wer ihn braucht, bei mir melden^^

aber das größte Problem was ich hatte ist bei Intervall 3 bzw. 4, da komme ich in einen Raum, der nur dunkel ist, und man kommt iwie nicht raus bzw. es gibt keinen Weg, weil alles zu dunkel ist und die Taschenlampe nicht funktioniert. 

Kennt da jemand die Lösung?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. Februar 2009)

siehe pcgames.de die hamm die komplettlösung online.....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Februar 2009)

*@ PsychoDad*

Japp ist so - hier die Shots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach immer noch besser als das bei 6:4 gestaucht oder abgeschnitten wird.

cYa


----------



## PakiXT (14. Februar 2009)

hey leute hab heute die originale fear 2 version gekauft hab alles instaliert...nur des spiel ist auf englisch kann mir jemand helfen?? gruss


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. Februar 2009)

ich habs heut anstatt auf win_xp auf win_7 probiert. gleicher rechner nur andere festplatte +os. aber die gleichen fehler. ungültiger key. naja da werd ich mal den support von steam in anspruch nehmen müssen. weil sonst weiß ich mir keinen rat. grüßle


----------



## Pegasus23 (15. Februar 2009)

hallo mjx ,
währe super wenn du mir den blood patch schlicken koenntest oder den link zum downloaden
mfg
Pegasus23


----------



## mofo45 (15. Februar 2009)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen ob mein sys für das Spiel auf MAX gut läuft
Q8200@ 2,33 Ghz
GTX260 Extreme+
ASUS P5Qle
PLS: PN
??????????????????

MFG MOFO 45


----------



## push@max (15. Februar 2009)

mofo45 schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte mal fragen ob mein sys für das Spiel auf MAX gut läuft
> Q8200@ 2,33 Ghz
> GTX260 Extreme+
> ASUS P5Qle
> ...



Sollte kein Problem sein...in welcher Auflösung den?


----------



## mofo45 (15. Februar 2009)

ÄHMM 1280x1024

MFG MOFO 45


----------



## PsychoDad (15. Februar 2009)

@ PCGH_Marc

danke für die Shots 

Große schwarze Balken oben und unten am Bildschirm bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024, das geht ja garnicht. Ih werde mir das Game in keinem Fall antun 
Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn die Spielehersteller vorgeben welche Hardware ich neu kaufen soll:

- für Crysis einen neuen PC und für F.E.A.R. einen neuen TFT ? - 

da verzichte ich doch lieber auf das Game


----------



## Pegasus23 (15. Februar 2009)

Blut Patch
hat denn keiner eine info wo es den blut patch für die dt. version gibt ohne is lanweilig
mfg
pegasus


----------



## mofo45 (15. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir is Blut.  Wieso nicht bei dir ?


----------



## Pegasus23 (15. Februar 2009)

hallo mofo45
,
weis ich auch nicht aber es absolut kein blut vorhanden wo kann man das denn einstellen???
mfg
Pegasus23


----------



## mjx (15. Februar 2009)

folgendes zum Bloodpatch:

PN mit eurer Email und dem Topic "FEAR 2 Blutpatch / Bloodpatch" an mich

* Entfernt*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Spiel echt genial ....

Obwohl ich zugeben muss das die Gegner nicht mehr ganz so schlau sind als bei den Vorgängern....

Dafür ist die Grafik und die Effekte Hervorragend....

Hier mal Screens....

*Letz Fetz......*


*Deutsch Uncut*
*1680x1050 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## push@max (15. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel echt genial ....
> 
> Obwohl ich zugeben muss das die Gegner nicht mehr ganz so schlau sind als bei den Vorgängern....
> 
> ...



Na da hast Du mal eine schöne Sauerei gemacht ...ich überlege auch ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen soll...die Demo hat mich nicht überzeugt, von Raum zu Raum laufen und dann paar Typen erledigen und wieder bissl laufen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Februar 2009)

*Weil es so schön war...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2009)

Bitte nur jugendfreie Bilder posten. Die hier zum Teil geposteten Bilder sind doch sehr krass und blutig. Dass die deutsche Version ohne Blut daherkommt, hat schon seinen Grund. Ich bitte die Schlimmsten davon zu entfernen.

-> Das Spiel hat keine Jugendfreigabe!

Danke.


----------



## Tom3004 (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde mir nichts aus den USA oder sonst wo importieren, nur damit ich ein Spiel mit Blut spielen kann.


----------



## Eiche (15. Februar 2009)

mjx schrieb:


> folgendes zum Bloodpatch:
> 
> PN mit eurer Email und dem Topic "FEAR 2 Blutpatch / Bloodpatch" an mich
> 
> bzw.   hf


funktioniert der?



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir nichts aus den USA oder sonst wo importieren, nur damit ich ein Spiel mit Blut spielen kann.


 kannst machen nur steam lässt es dich dann nicht spielen


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2009)

Neben dem Hinweis auf die zerfetzten Leichen sei auch gesagt, dass das Verlinken nicht originaler Patches ebenfalls gegen die Regeln verstößt, wenn das Spiel zudem danach nicht mehr über die eigentliche Plattform gestartet werden kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bitte nur jugendfreie Bilder posten. Die hier zum Teil geposteten Bilder sind doch sehr krass und blutig. Dass die deutsche Version ohne Blut daherkommt, hat schon seinen Grund. Ich bitte die Schlimmsten davon zu entfernen.
> 
> -> Das Spiel hat keine Jugendfreigabe!
> 
> Danke.


 
Kann da nur zustimmen. Einige Screenshots sind schon sehr hart, also bitte korrigieren. 

Ich habe übrigens auch die uncut Version. Ist einfach leckerer.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Februar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bitte nur jugendfreie Bilder posten. Die hier zum Teil geposteten Bilder sind doch sehr krass und blutig. Dass die deutsche Version ohne Blut daherkommt, hat schon seinen Grund. Ich bitte die Schlimmsten davon zu entfernen.
> 
> -> Das Spiel hat keine Jugendfreigabe!
> 
> Danke.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann da nur zustimmen. Einige Screenshots sind schon sehr hart, also bitte korrigieren.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens auch die uncut Version. Ist einfach leckerer.



Ist korrigiert.....

Die Kopfschuss Leichen liegen auch in der geschnittenen Fassung rum....

Mfg


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Februar 2009)

so hab heut den support von steam mit meinem nicht akzeptierten key belästigt. alles an bildern, rechnungen etc hab ich dehnen mal hingeschickt. 
weiß einer wie schnelll bzw langsam der support von dehnen arbeitet???

danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ist korrigiert.....
> 
> Die Kopfschuss Leichen liegen auch in der geschnittenen Fassung rum....
> 
> Mfg


 
Ist schon klar, aber auch die Version ist erst ab 18 freigegeben.
Du musst halt ein wenig daran denken, wenn du Screenshots machst. Stell dir vor, du willst sie in der Grundschuhe ausstellen.
Da würdest du doch eher solche Bilder nehmen, die das Game als ganzes darstellen können und nicht einzelne Splattereffekte.


----------



## Nobbis (16. Februar 2009)

Ohne den Thread jetzt auseinander genommen zu haben, 

gibt es auch wieder DRM inklusive + Kopierschutz und anderes oder ist das mal wieder ein Spiel das man kaufen kann? Aus meinen bisherigen Recherchen bin ich leider noch nicht viel schlauer geworden!!!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, aber auch die Version ist erst ab 18 freigegeben.
> Du musst halt ein wenig daran denken, wenn du Screenshots machst. Stell dir vor, du willst sie in der Grundschuhe ausstellen.
> Da würdest du doch eher solche Bilder nehmen, die das Game als ganzes darstellen können und nicht einzelne Splattereffekte.



Nun schimpf doch nicht mehr mit mir....

Ich habe doch schon Besserung gelobt....hatte beim Hochladen der Screens nicht darüber nach gedacht....

Machst Du nie Fehler ???

Das ist bei FEAR etwas schwer...ohne Splatter Effekte....es ist nun mal ein Horror Game.....

Gibt aber nur noch Screens ohne zerrissenen Leichen....obwohl ohne Blut geht es nicht....das liegt dort Tankwagen Weise rum...

Ich mache Screens auch in erster Linie um die Atmosphäre dar zu stellen, nicht um Horror Visionen zu befriedigen....



Nobbis schrieb:


> Ohne den Thread jetzt auseinander genommen zu haben,
> 
> gibt es auch wieder DRM inklusive + Kopierschutz und anderes oder ist das mal wieder ein Spiel das man kaufen kann? Aus meinen bisherigen Recherchen bin ich leider noch nicht viel schlauer geworden!!!!




Anmeldung erfolgt über Steam....Du brauchst also einen Steam Account....

Problem ist, das Du es dadurch praktisch nicht verkaufen kannst, da der Spiel Key an Deinen Account gebunden ist und das loslösen davon sehr Problematisch ist....

Mfg


----------



## Nobbis (16. Februar 2009)

Okay, danke für die Info, dann wart ich lieber bis ich es in der Software Pyramide finde


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2009)

*So.....

Noch ein paar nicht ganz Splatter Freie Screens...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (16. Februar 2009)

......ich will auch, mitspielen. großartige screens. jippie yeah


----------



## STSLeon (16. Februar 2009)

Jap das Game ist große Klasse! Hab es selber hier in der Uncut rumliegen und finde es echt geil. Dass die KI nicht mehr so intelligent ist hab ich leider auch schon bemerkt, oder sie halten einfach extrem wenig aus.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Jap das Game ist große Klasse! Hab es selber hier in der Uncut rumliegen und finde es echt geil. Dass die KI nicht mehr so intelligent ist hab ich leider auch schon bemerkt, oder sie halten einfach extrem wenig aus.




Ich spiele es gerade auf der Stufe Normal....

Werde es auf jeden Fall noch mal in den höheren Stufen spielen...mal schauen ob die KI dann intelligenter ist....

Klasse ist, das man jetzt selbst für Deckung sorgen kann....

Klar....die Grafik kann nicht mit Crysis mithalten....und der Spielverlauf ist linear.....aber das Game lebt von der Atmosphäre und von den Effekten....und die finde ich Klasse......auch die Grafik ist für die alte Engine sehr gut finde ich.....

Mfg


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (16. Februar 2009)

warum diehnt crysis immer als vergleich??? ich find jedes spiel hat seinen eigenen reiz. klar ist crysis klasse. aber vom feeling kann das mit fear2 bestimmt nich mithalten. und die grafik ist doch erstaunlich gut. ich kann da nich meckern. 
außer das ich immer noch die demo spiele.....


----------



## STSLeon (16. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Grafik sehr gelungen, es fliegen genug Partikel rum die Animationen sind nett gemacht und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hat der Protagonist sogar Beine. Ob jetzt Lichtquellen ausschaltbar und alle Objekte zerstörbar sind ist doch egal, weil man selten wirklich alles zerlegt. Das habe ich bei Crysis auch nur drei Hütten lang gemacht. 

Das einzige was mich nervt ist die Autosavefunktion. Die geht mir wirklich auf den Zeiger.


----------



## push@max (16. Februar 2009)

Morgen werde ich mir dann doch das Spiel kaufen...kann man sicherlich schon für 39 Flocken kaufen.


----------



## Xrais (17. Februar 2009)

also was ich gerade von meinem kollegen gehört habe macht mich ja mal total kirre ,er sagt er hätte das game laut komplettlösung auf leicht fast durch und das ganze nach nicht einmal 2 stunden ,natürlich ohne cheats ,laut test soll das aber 10 -12 stunden ,meinetwegen auch 8 stunden ,aber wenn er das game bald nach geschätzten 3 stunden schon durch hat ist das ja wohl ne dreistheit hoch fünf , 50€ für 2-3 stunden singleplayer 
oder macht er irgendwas falsch? der kauf des games hat sich für damit erledigt ,werde aber mal in der videotheck nachschauen und es selber testen


----------



## push@max (17. Februar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> also was ich gerade von meinem kollegen gehört habe macht mich ja mal total kirre ,er sagt er hätte das game laut komplettlösung auf leicht fast durch und das ganze nach nicht einmal 2 stunden ,natürlich ohne cheats ,laut test soll das aber 10 -12 stunden ,meinetwegen auch 8 stunden ,aber wenn er das game bald nach geschätzten 3 stunden schon durch hat ist das ja wohl ne dreistheit hoch fünf , 50€ für 2-3 stunden singleplayer
> oder macht er irgendwas falsch? der kauf des games hat sich für damit erledigt ,werde aber mal in der videotheck nachschauen und es selber testen



Eigentlich hat man das Spiel schnell durch, ist ja nicht viel mehr als laufen und schießen. Wenn die Gegner dann noch auf der niedrigsten Schwierigskeitsstufe nach einem Schuß niedergestreckt sind, kann man schnell laufen und ballern.

War zumindest bei den anderen FEAR Teilen so....wobei 2h bisschen wenig sind.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Februar 2009)

*Das Game ist echt der Hammer....

Top Effekte....

Grafik technisch wird es immer besser...*


*1680x1050 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Februar 2009)

*und nochmal....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Februar 2009)

*einen habe ich noch....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*HAR,HAR....

Jetzt geht`s rund......*
*Auf die Bäume ihr Affen...der Wald wird gefegt.....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2009)

Könntest du Gore-Shots bitte vermeiden? Danke.

cYa


----------



## marcusK (17. Februar 2009)

6 std. netto auf normal, 2 std. ist gelogen.
artet schon in schwachsinn aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> warum diehnt crysis immer als vergleich??? ich find jedes spiel hat seinen eigenen reiz. klar ist crysis klasse. aber vom feeling kann das mit fear2 bestimmt nich mithalten. und die grafik ist doch erstaunlich gut. ich kann da nich meckern.
> außer das ich immer noch die demo spiele.....


 

Crysis dient halt immr noch als grafische Vorlage, an der sich die heutigen Games messen müssen.
Finde ich auch alberm. 
Fear 2 spricht einen anderen Ego Shooter Spieler an als Crysis.
Ich finde Fear 2 auch besser als Crysis, es ist einfach mehr Spannung drinne. Bei Crysis wirkt alles so perfekt, fast schon bessen von Grafikübermacht.


----------



## STSLeon (17. Februar 2009)

Ist es überhaupt möglich einen Screenshot zu zeigen, der nicht voller Gore Effekte ist? Bei FEAR 2 ist das relativ schwer, da das Spiel daraus besteht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ist es überhaupt möglich einen Screenshot zu zeigen, der nicht voller Gore Effekte ist? Bei FEAR 2 ist das relativ schwer, da das Spiel daraus besteht.


 
Das geht schon, die Screens will aber niemand sehen.


----------



## Xrais (17. Februar 2009)

Juhu ,das game war in der videotheck noch nicht vergriffen und sogar die uncut version , jetzt kann ich mir gleich selber ein bild vom gesamten spiel machen


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (17. Februar 2009)

@Rosstaeuscher danke für deine beteiligung aber bitte keine doppelposts und splatter screens weglassen, is nich forum-konform obwohl es gut aussieht aber es soll ja keinen ärger geben.. danke mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Februar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher danke für deine beteiligung aber bitte keine doppelposts und splatter screens weglassen, is nich forum-konform obwohl es gut aussieht aber es soll ja keinen ärger geben.. danke mfg




Was für Doppelpost ???

Außerdem reichen mir die Rüffel von den Admins.....nicht böse sein....aber es nervt zusätzlich noch von Usern angequatscht zu werden...

Die betreffenden Bilder sind entfernt....und es werden solche nicht mehr gepostet....

Mfg


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. Februar 2009)

die screens machen echt lust auf mehr. leider hat sich der support von steam noch nicht gemeldet, wegen meinem ungültigen key. hoffe nur das die mir nen neuen schicken. weil 2x will ich mir das spiel nich kaufen wollen.
danke für die screenshots -- sabber


----------



## STSLeon (18. Februar 2009)

Im Cod 5 Thread hat sich niemand beschwert, wenn ein Bild gepostet wurde von irgendeinem abgerissenen Bein, Kopf oder was auch immer und hier wird geheult...Die ganzen Goreeffekte sind genau wie dieser Grieselfilter nichts als ein Stilelement. Bioshock war auch nicht harmloser. Wenn man nicht will, dass blutige Shots gezeigt werden müßte man pauschale Regeln dafür erstellen. Dann wären einige Threads aber leer


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2009)

Zum einen kann man sein Auge nicht überall hinlenken, zum anderen muss das Forum jugendfrei bleiben, was umfangreich in den Regeln dargelegt ist. Da schon darüber hinweggesehen wird, dass FSK18 Spiele Threads und auch Sammelthreads bekommen, muss wenigstens darauf geachtet werden, dass hier keine Splatterbilder gepostet werden.


----------



## kmf (18. Februar 2009)

Ich kann schon verstehen, dass man andere gerne auch an diesem total geilen Game mit seiner furiosen Action und nervenzereissender Spannung mit eigenen Pics beglücken will. Aber die teils doch recht krassen Gore- , Splatter- und Eingeweide-Pics haben hier echt nichts zu suchen. 

Das Game macht aber so mächtig Fun, dass selbst der Aktivierungszwang über Steam nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt. Der funktioniert übrigens tadellos. Wer über starke Nerven verfügt, sollte sich unbedingt die Uncut besorgen. Ich kann nur sagen - ach du schei0 ...


----------



## rheumas (18. Februar 2009)

Moin, ich hab mir die Collectors Edition mit dem ersten Fear-Teil zugelegt, da ich ihn damals nicht gespielt habe, und ich eigentlich die Story des zweiten Teils somit (besser) verstehen wollte.
Leider ist der erste teil aber auf meinem System unspielbar, egal ob ich auf 640x 480 mit minimalan Details oder auf voller Auflösung und maximalen Details spiele, ich kann das Spiel nicht überreden, über 13 fps zu kommen.

Den zweiten Teil hingegen spiele ich auf 22"-Auflösung mit alles Extras, und hab konstant über 40 fps.

Zuerst dachte ich, es läge daran, dass ich die Ur-Version ausprobiert habe, aber auch nach Installation des 1.08er Patches konnte ich FEAR nicht annähernd flüssig spielen.

An meinem System (siehe Signatur) kann es ja eigentlich auf keinen Fall liegen, hat jemand ne Vermutung woran es liegen könnte?? Ich nutze WinXP home 32bit...


----------



## SupraMK-4 (18. Februar 2009)

^^Hmm sehr seltsam eigentlich sollte der 1 teil weniger Leistung kosten.Der 1 teil läuft bei mir noch besser wie der 2.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Februar 2009)

@ rheumas

es gibt doch im 1. Teil so einen "Benchmark" bei dem man die min., max. und durchnitts Framerates ablesen kann...
Wie sind da deine Werte???

greetz


----------



## rheumas (18. Februar 2009)

da sind die Werte auch mehr als schlecht, max war glaub ich 60, aber das war nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde, avg lag so bei 13 und min bei 5...

Werde den Test nachher @ home nochmal machen, aber gravierend andere Ergebnisse werden da auch nicht bei rauskommen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Februar 2009)

rheumas schrieb:


> da sind die Werte auch mehr als schlecht, max war glaub ich 60, aber das war nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde, avg lag so bei 13 und min bei 5...
> 
> Werde den Test nachher @ home nochmal machen, aber gravierend andere Ergebnisse werden da auch nicht bei rauskommen!


 

Schau mal hier...

FEAR Fps Einbrüche - ForumBase

Hast Du eine Logitecht G15 ??? oder ne G-Maus ???

Damit gibt es Probs unter Vista...

Mfg


----------



## Jasper (18. Februar 2009)

Wer von euch hatt alles die englische (uncut) Version?
Bitte melden^^


----------



## STSLeon (18. Februar 2009)

ja, was gibts?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (18. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Was für Doppelpost ???
> 
> Außerdem reichen mir die Rüffel von den Admins.....nicht böse sein....aber es nervt zusätzlich noch von Usern angequatscht zu werden...
> 
> ...



@Rosstaeuscher ...
Ich wollte dich damit nicht nerven oder ähnliches nur, wie mir seit neustem bekannt ist kann es auch auf den Thread-Ersteller zurückfallen wenn Inhalte gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen, also danke für dein bzw. euer Verständniss.
MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Februar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher ...
> Ich wollte dich damit nicht nerven oder ähnliches nur, wie mir seit neustem bekannt ist kann es auch auf den Thread-Ersteller zurückfallen wenn Inhalte gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen, also danke für dein bzw. euer Verständniss.
> MfG



Schwamm drüber....

Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2009)

Jasper schrieb:


> Wer von euch hatt alles die englische (uncut) Version?
> Bitte melden^^


 
Meinereiner hat die engliche Uncut Version.


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Februar 2009)

Hey,

ich habe auch endlich das Game, und wollte mal Fragen wieviel fps ihr so habt ohn VSync...???

Ich weiss ist voll uninterressant, aber mich interressiert es eben..

Ich habe immer so 170-190 in 1920x1200...

Ist das normal mit GTX295...??

danke euch..


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hab siehe Signatur bei 1920*1080 so zwischen 40-60fps...
Alles auf max.

greetz


----------



## Jasper (18. Februar 2009)

@quantenslipstream: Findest du das Game manchmal nicht auch etwas zu brutal?


----------



## kmf (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hab die europäische Uncut aus UK - und zwar die Limited Edition im Steelbox mit Fear zusätzlich. Als Lokalisierung ist da drauf: Englisch, Französisch, Deutsch ... etc. 

Hab in Fear2 gestern nur mal ganz kurz reingeschaut - so 3 Stunden lang.  Man war ich heut so müde und kaputt!  
Spiele jetzt aber erst den 1. Teil. Und auch der gefällt mir ganz gut, obwohl komplett in englisch. 

/edit Pic hinzugefügt. 

Die CD 2 Liegt noch im Laufwerk meines neuen Rechners.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2009)

Jasper schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: Findest du das Game manchmal nicht auch etwas zu brutal?


 
Nö, habe ja auch schon Games gespielt, die in Deutschland verboten sind *hust hust*


----------



## Roney (19. Februar 2009)

Also das spiel is richtig geil find ich  hab da ausch schon mindestens 3 stunden rein investiert aber macht richtig laune vorallem mitten in der nacht mit geilem sound und so  schock momente sind 1a xD und ob deutsch cut oder uk uncut is mir doch latte, hab zwar die deutsche version aebr mit nem bloodpatch ich glaub da kommt im endeffekt des selbe raus oder ? ^^


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (19. Februar 2009)

ich kanns immer noch nicht spielen, der support von steam hat noch keine rückmeldung gegeben.
son mist man.....


----------



## kmf (19. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> ich kanns immer noch nicht spielen, der support von steam hat noch keine rückmeldung gegeben.
> son mist man.....


Was passiert denn bei dir, wenn du einfach nur die 1. DVD von Fear2 startest?

Normalerweise kommt dann nach dem Installer ein neues kleines Fenster, mit irgendwelchem Steamgedöns. Der Rechner rödelt eine Weile und verbindet *automatisch* zu deinem Steam-Account. Erst dann erscheint der Dialog mit der Eingabe der Serial. Nach der Eingabe kommt eine Steambestätigung, die du dir ausdrucken sollst.

Erst dann wird installiert. Hat bei mir so etwa 15 Minuten gedauert und das anschließende Update noch mal ca 50 Minuten.


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

Hammer game..ich habe das gestern SPÄT Abends noch angespielt und ich muss sagen, ich bin schon manchmal zusammengezuckt..

Aber nicht weiter sagen, bin ja ein Mann.


----------



## non_believer (19. Februar 2009)

@ RomeoJ   Du bist ja ganz schön mutig Dich hier als Zusammenzucker zu outen! *gg*

ot: Ich hab das Spiel immer noch nicht angespielt weil ich auf mein Board warte.


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> @ RomeoJ   Du bist ja ganz schön mutig Dich hier als Zusammenzucker zu outen! *gg*
> 
> ot: Ich hab das Spiel immer noch nicht angespielt weil ich auf mein Board warte.



*fg...

..welches MB hast denn bestellt..??


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (19. Februar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Was passiert denn bei dir, wenn du einfach nur die 1. DVD von Fear2 startest?
> 
> Normalerweise kommt dann nach dem Installer ein neues kleines Fenster, mit irgendwelchem Steamgedöns. Der Rechner rödelt eine Weile und verbindet *automatisch* zu deinem Steam-Account. Erst dann erscheint der Dialog mit der Eingabe der Serial. Nach der Eingabe kommt eine Steambestätigung, die du dir ausdrucken sollst.
> 
> Erst dann wird installiert. Hat bei mir so etwa 15 Minuten gedauert und das anschließende Update noch mal ca 50 Minuten.



jap, hab ich gemacht. dvd1 in den player, "steamgedöhns" startet. ich geb die serial ein, steam sagt mir der key sei ungültig. ich solle mich an den support wenden. hab des paar mal versucht, vielleicht hab ich gedacht hab nen buchstaben falsch eingegeben. dem war nicht so. 
hab dann die serial + den support referenzkey steam geschickt über das supportprotokoll. das war am sonntag.
das spiel habe ich über okaysoft.de gekauft, die uncut deutsch version. hab gelesen hier im forum das die uncut version keine probleme macht.
tja bei mir schon muß jetzt warten bis der support sich meldet, ich hoffe der meldet sich überhaupt. weil nochmal 50€ geb ich nicht aus für das spiel.
dann muß ich wohl gooooogeln gehen um dat ding zum laufen zu bekommen. was ich eigentlich nicht will, da ich der meinung bin das gute arbeit auch mit lohn honoriert werden sollte und nicht mit diebstahl.

falls jemand hilfe weiß??? wenn keine antwort von steam kommt. werd ich mal bei pcgh nachfragen ob die mir helfen können den support aufzuwecken und vielleicht bei meinem problem mitzuhelfen.

weiß ja auch nicht wie des sein kann, das der key ungültig ist. das spiel war eingeschweißt und ich hab das ding geöffnet. also kann keiner den key vorher genommen haben. ich weiß nich... das regt mich nur tierisch auf. am liebsten würd ich mein pc in die tonne kloppen, nach dem anspielen der demo und den pics hier im forum.....lust auf mehr.

greez


----------



## Gebieter (19. Februar 2009)

Die deutsche Version von FEAR 2 ist ja bestimmt cut, oder??? Aber hier muss es doch bestimmt ne Möglichkeit geben, die uncut zu bekommen, oder?? Weil dann werd ich mirs bestimmt auch kaufen.


----------



## non_believer (19. Februar 2009)

@ RomeoJ

das ASUS P6T Deluxe. Und so wie es aussieht scheint es heut auch nicht mehr zu kommen. Da hat man schon mal frei und kann am Rechner nix machen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (19. Februar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Die deutsche Version von FEAR 2 ist ja bestimmt cut, oder??? Aber hier muss es doch bestimmt ne Möglichkeit geben, die uncut zu bekommen, oder?? Weil dann werd ich mirs bestimmt auch kaufen.




bei okaysoft.de bekommst du die uncut deutsch....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> bei okaysoft.de bekommst du die uncut deutsch....



Hast Du mal mit OKsoft gesprochen ???


Vielleicht sind die ja so kulant und tauschen das Spiel um ???

Mfg


----------



## RomeoJ (19. Februar 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> @ RomeoJ
> 
> das ASUS P6T Deluxe. Und so wie es aussieht scheint es heut auch nicht mehr zu kommen. Da hat man schon mal frei und kann am Rechner nix machen.




Du Ärmster, habe volles Mitgefühl..ich hatte über 6 tage auf meine CPU gewartet...

Aber glaube mir wenne s da ist, freust dich, hatte das MB vor meinem GA ..


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (19. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hast Du mal mit OKsoft gesprochen ???
> 
> 
> Vielleicht sind die ja so kulant und tauschen das Spiel um ???
> ...



wenn von steam bis montag nix kommt, werd ich das in erwägung ziehen. aber ich denke da ich die umverpackung geöffnet habe werden die wohl nicht drauf eingehen. aber probieren werd ich es.


----------



## kmf (19. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> wenn von steam bis montag nix kommt, werd ich das in erwägung ziehen. aber ich denke da ich die umverpackung geöffnet habe werden die wohl nicht drauf eingehen. aber probieren werd ich es.


Das ist schöne Kacke. Weil man kann eigentlich keinen Buchstaben oder Zahl verwechseln, die sind alle recht eindeutig, außer vielleicht U und V.

Ich hab's übrigens fast durch. Man-o-man, zum Ende hin wird das Game richtig fetzig und fordernd. Hab's jetzt leicht an den Nerven.  
Ab morgen hab ich ja Urlaub, dann kümmere ich mich um Keegan.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Februar 2009)

Ich komme jetzt auch zum Ende....

Boah....die Kämpfe werden immer Heftiger....

Und der Gruselfaktor steigt unaufhörlich.....

Das Game ist echt der Hammer...

Mfg


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (20. Februar 2009)

achja, schön zu lesen. dann hoffe ich mal auf morgen und post im webbriefkasten.....


----------



## H.Kohl (20. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> wenn von steam bis montag nix kommt, werd ich das in erwägung ziehen. aber ich denke da ich die umverpackung geöffnet habe werden die wohl nicht drauf eingehen. aber probieren werd ich es.



Hallo, ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Key.
Mann muß echt genau hinsehen, um zu merken, das es "Keine 6", sondern ein G ist.Musst einfach noch mal gaaaanz genau auf den Key sehen.
Nach 4 mal ausprobieren hat es bei mir funktioniert( also 6 mit nem G tauschen )


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (20. Februar 2009)

H.Kohl schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Key.
> Mann muß echt genau hinsehen, um zu merken, das es "Keine 6", sondern ein G ist.Musst einfach noch mal gaaaanz genau auf den Key sehen.
> Nach 4 mal ausprobieren hat es bei mir funktioniert( also 6 mit nem G tauschen )



tatsächlich - die 6 warn g. hahahahah vielen dank für die blumen. jetzt hats auch geklappt mit der reg bei steam. endlich...........zoooocken jippie

nochmals danke schön


----------



## push@max (20. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich komme jetzt auch zum Ende....
> 
> Boah....die Kämpfe werden immer Heftiger....
> 
> ...



Wie viele Stunden sitzt Du jetzt schon dran?


----------



## ATImania (20. Februar 2009)

Hat einer von euch auch paar Laderuckler?? 

Also ich habe nur die DEMO zu F.E.A.R. II aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn viele Gegner kommen oder was aufwendiges geladen wird, das Bild kurz 1 - 2 Sekunden stehen bleibt oder ab und an mal kurz verzögert bevor es flüssig weiter läuft.

Ich zocke alles was geht auf *"Maximum"* und *4x AA* und *16x AF* in *1024x768* mit *Avg. ~39 Fps* aber ab und an gibt es halt kurzte Laderuckler. Ist zwar so nicht weiter schlimm aber könnte man die mit einer bestimmten Einstellung weg bekommen oder liegt das am Spiel selber?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie viele Stunden sitzt Du jetzt schon dran?




Genau weis ich es nicht.....

So zwischen 10 und 12 Std. Spiele auf "Normal"....

Mfg


----------



## push@max (20. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Genau weis ich es nicht.....
> 
> So zwischen 10 und 12 Std. Spiele auf "Normal"....
> 
> Mfg



Ok, das ist "beruhigend", weil ich hatte hier schon was von 4h gelesen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Februar 2009)

Ich habe es in unter 7h durchgezockt - und ich bin kein extremer Rusher.

cYa


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe es in unter 7h durchgezockt - und ich bin kein extremer Rusher.
> 
> cYa



Das hängt immer davon ab "wie" man es spielt...

Ich sehe mich in diesen Spielen immer genau um....durchsuche alles Zimmer etc. ..... und genieße die Grafik....

Da dauert es etwas länger....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Februar 2009)

*So....

Noch mal ein paar "NICHT" Splatter Screens....*

*Warum ich diese Streifen bei der Beleuchtung habe weis ich auch nicht....hat jemand einen Rat ???* *Ist auch im Spiel so....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## push@max (20. Februar 2009)

Da scheint ja teilweise richtig die Post abzugehen .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Februar 2009)

*....weil es so schön war....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## STSLeon (20. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub der nächste Shot wäre wieder verboten  Hab es gestern durchgezockt und das Ende ist echt mal hammer krass. Freut euch drauf


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Februar 2009)

*Einen habe ich noch....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Februar 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich glaub der nächste Shot wäre wieder verboten  Hab es gestern durchgezockt und das Ende ist echt mal hammer krass. Freut euch drauf




Deshalb darf ich ihn leider nicht zeigen....

Mfg


----------



## kmf (20. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe es in unter 7h durchgezockt - und ich bin kein extremer Rusher.
> 
> cYa



Ich in etwa auch in der Gegend. 

Aber allemal war's besser als damals Crysis.


----------



## Roney (20. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch auch paar Laderuckler??
> 
> Also ich habe nur die DEMO zu F.E.A.R. II aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn viele Gegner kommen oder was aufwendiges geladen wird, das Bild kurz 1 - 2 Sekunden stehen bleibt oder ab und an mal kurz verzögert bevor es flüssig weiter läuft.
> 
> Ich zocke alles was geht auf *"Maximum"* und *4x AA* und *16x AF* in *1024x768* mit *Avg. ~39 Fps* aber ab und an gibt es halt kurzte Laderuckler. Ist zwar so nicht weiter schlimm aber könnte man die mit einer bestimmten Einstellung weg bekommen oder liegt das am Spiel selber?


 
liegt am spiel, des sind die autosaves, die gehen tierisch aufn sack so isses bei mir zumindest, alle 5min passiert des mal ... >_>


----------



## ATImania (20. Februar 2009)

Roney schrieb:


> liegt am spiel, des sind die autosaves, die gehen tierisch aufn sack so isses bei mir zumindest, alle 5min passiert des mal ... >_>



ahhh okay vielen dank! Ja hatte mich gewundert!! 1 bis 2 Sekunden bleibt das Bild stehen und im Fraps Benchmark bekomme ich an den Stellen 0 Fps 

Naja aber jetzt habe ich genau 46 Fps Avg.! Wenn das Bild nicht steht dann läuft es flüssig


----------



## Uziflator (21. Februar 2009)

Hab jetz so viele Bilder gesehen werds mir auch kaufen.

Kann mir jemand einen guten Shop empfehlen wo ich die (D)Uncut Version bekomme?


----------



## schmodel (21. Februar 2009)

ich weiss net wie lange ich daran schon spile.
gefühlte 3-4 Stunden.
Jetzt habe ich die Oberfläche erreicht.
Wie lange dauerts noch?


----------



## STSLeon (21. Februar 2009)

Schon nochmal seine Zeit, geht ja wieder runter


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

Gibts eigentlich schon einen Nacktpatch für Stokes?


----------



## aXwin (21. Februar 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage: sollte man den ersten Teil gespielt haben? Ich hab jetzt mal die demo angespielt und war begseistert, aber vieles hab ich nciht so verstanden. Ich hab auf alles geballert was sich bewegt hat vor aufregung. Bis ich geschanllt habe das man das gar nicht muss. 
Deshalb bin ich am überlegen den ersten Teil mal zu spielen um mehr freude am 2ten zu bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

aXwin schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage: sollte man den ersten Teil gespielt haben? Ich hab jetzt mal die demo angespielt und war begseistert, aber vieles hab ich nciht so verstanden. Ich hab auf alles geballert was sich bewegt hat vor aufregung. Bis ich geschanllt habe das man das gar nicht muss.
> Deshalb bin ich am überlegen den ersten Teil mal zu spielen um mehr freude am 2ten zu bekommen.


 
Jep, den ersten Teil sollte man gespielt haben, ist einfach sinnvoller.
Wie bei "Herr der Ringe".
Ohne den ersten Teil ist der zweite zwar unterhaltsam, aber nicht immer verständlich.


----------



## kmf (21. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, den ersten Teil sollte man gespielt haben, ist einfach sinnvoller.
> Wie bei "Herr der Ringe".
> Ohne den ersten Teil ist der zweite zwar unterhaltsam, aber nicht immer verständlich.



Spiele derzeit auch den 1. Teil. Tjo, der ist von der Handlung klar besser, aber der 2. Teil ist einfach hübscher. 



Uziflator schrieb:


> Hab jetz so viele Bilder gesehen werds mir auch kaufen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen guten Shop empfehlen wo ich die (D)Uncut Version bekomme?


Kannst dir ruhig die englische kaufen. Die deutsche Lokalisierung ist da mit drin. Ich hab mir's in England bestellt. Ist bedeutend günstiger als hier. Nachteil: Du brauchst eine Kreditkarte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Spiele derzeit auch den 1. Teil. Tjo, der ist von der Handlung klar besser, aber der 2. Teil ist einfach hübscher.


 
Ich fand den ersten Teil auch besser, mir ist im zweiten fast zu viel Splatter drinne. Gerade wenn man mit dem Roboter unterwegs ist und ballert.
Da möchte ich nicht sauber machen, wenn man kräftig gefeuert hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

Das ganzre ist sehr lineal. Du musst immer nur da längs gehen, wo es geht. Manchmal blitzt es ja auf, dann kannst du ungefähr sehen, wo es lang geht.


----------



## aXwin (22. Februar 2009)

Roney schrieb:


> wen juckt des ob du da jetzt ne blutige version von hast oder ne nichtblutige  also ich glaub kaum das es illegal is


Wenn es egal wäre, könnte man auf die Cut Version ganz verzischten und die Uncut in die Regale stellen. Aber anscheinend "juckt" es doch welche. Ausserdem sind solche eingriffe doch Urheberrechtverletzungen (nennt man das so?) oder? Also auch illegal und gehört somit nichts ins Forum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

aXwin schrieb:


> Wenn es egal wäre, könnte man auf die Cut Version ganz verzischten und die Uncut in die Regale stellen. Aber anscheinend "juckt" es doch welche. Ausserdem sind solche eingriffe doch Urheberrechtverletzungen (nennt man das so?) oder? Also auch illegal und gehört somit nichts ins Forum.


 
Das Problem dabei ist, dass man durch das Uncutten des Spiels eine Veränderung am Spiel vornimmt, was dann gegen die Lizenzbestimmungen ist und das ist sehr wohl verboten.
Entweder gleich die Uncut kaufen oder mit der Deutschen leben wie sie ist.
Soweit ich weiß, ist die Uncut in Deutschland nicht verboten, sie wird halt nur hier nicht verkauft.
Hat schon ein Grund, warum die Deutsche Version geschnitten ist.


----------



## Klutten (22. Februar 2009)

Nur mal so zur Info. Das Verändern (freischalten von Features, die in der deutschen Version nicht enthalten sind) von Software verstößt gegen die Lizenzbestimmungen. Der Hersteller bringt das Spiel nicht ohne Grund geschnitten auf den deutschen Markt.

- Daher bitte keinerlei Tipps zum Umgehen solcher Maßnahmen
- Kein Tauschhandel mit solchen Patches in diesem Forum

Wer das trotzdem macht, riskiert wunderbare 3 Strafpunkte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

Damit wäre das also erledigt und wir können wieder zumn Game zurückkommen. 

Was gefällt denn nicht so sehr (ja ja, und hackt jetzt nicht auf der Grafik rum, das meine ich nicht).

Ich finde die Story etwas weit hergeholt, im Vergleich zum ersten Teil.
Ein nettet Gag ist aber, dass der zweite Teil kurz vor der Atombomenexplosion anfängt.


----------



## Roney (22. Februar 2009)

ô_Ô sry nun bin ich au schlauer


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Februar 2009)

*Noch mal Splatter freie Screens....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Februar 2009)

*Einen habe ich noch......*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*So, ich bin mit dem Game durch.....

Mein Fazit:
*

*Die Grafik ist sehr gut*
*Die Horroreffekte sind Klasse*
*Meine Spielzeit auf "Normal" ca. 10 Std. ist i.O.*
*Es ist viel zerstörbar*
*Die Effekte sind sehr gut*
*Sehr gutes Ende....*
*Wenn man alle Hinweise gefunden hat, erklärt sich eine sehr gute Story...
*
*Nicht so gut fand ich....
*

*Die Story war am Anfang recht unübersichtlich*
*Das Spiel ist sehr linear....obwohl es im allgemeinen nicht stört*
*Die KI ist gegenüber den ersten Teilen recht "Dumm"*
*einige sehr langatmige Zwischenpassagen...*
*Insgesamt gesagt....das Game ist absolut zu empfehlen....*

*

@ Klutten
Ist denn noch Weihnachten ??? Dein Avatar hat noch ne Weihnachtsmütze auf....*

Mfg​


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (22. Februar 2009)

so nachdem ganzen hick hack mit der freischaltung. hab ich nun gespielt. anfangs so die erste halbe stunde war ich nicht ganz begeistert, etwas langweilig, doch dann so nach und nach hats mich in den bann gezogen und ich wollte nicht mehr aufhören. 
bin jetzt ne strecke mit dem gepanzerten "gefährt" unterwegsgewesen, bis in die halle wo ich den schalter umlegen muß damit ich rauskomm mit dem "gefährt". eigentlich läuft man ja damit rum. aber im großen und ganzen echt fett, sogar ne kunstaustellung kurz vor der a-bomben explosion ist zusehen. die kunstwerke (bilder) fand ich echt fett, yeah. morgen abend mach ich dann weiter....jippie

ran an den speck......kaufen kaufen


----------



## kmf (23. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> so nachdem ganzen hick hack mit der freischaltung. hab ich nun gespielt. anfangs so die erste halbe stunde war ich nicht ganz begeistert, etwas langweilig, doch dann so nach und nach hats mich in den bann gezogen und ich wollte nicht mehr aufhören.
> bin jetzt ne strecke mit dem gepanzerten "gefährt" unterwegsgewesen, bis in die halle wo ich den schalter umlegen muß damit ich rauskomm mit dem "gefährt". eigentlich läuft man ja damit rum. aber im großen und ganzen echt fett, sogar ne kunstaustellung kurz vor der a-bomben explosion ist zusehen. die kunstwerke (bilder) fand ich echt fett, yeah. morgen abend mach ich dann weiter....jippie
> 
> ran an den speck......kaufen kaufen


Was? - 'ne ½ h im Eröffnungslevel rumgeirrt?  

Hattest wohl Angst Alma nachzulaufen und vorm Sprung in das glühende Loch?


----------



## ReDruM. (23. Februar 2009)

Hammergame!

Ich Liebe F.E.A.R!


Hier ein paar Pics.Interval 1-5!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2009)

Immer diese Splattereffekte in den Screens. 

Fear 2 habe ich auch durch und es ist super, auch wenn Stokes .... 
Aber Alma hätte sich zum Schluss doch mal was anziehen sollen. Sieht nicht mehr so pralle aus, Baby.


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Februar 2009)

Sehr geile Screens...ich werde bei Gelegenheit auch mal welche Posten..


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (24. Februar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Was? - 'ne ½ h im Eröffnungslevel rumgeirrt?
> 
> Hattest wohl Angst Alma nachzulaufen und vorm Sprung in das glühende Loch?



ha ha ha...so wars zwar nich gemeint. ich mein eher die erste zeit in dem gebäude. außerdem nehm ich mir immer zeit und durchstöber alles in der umgebung. nach infos, munition etc. macht laune. 
das ist aber erst so schlimm seit bioshock. vorher hab ich mich nich immer überall umgesehen. aber in bioshock konnte man fast überall wichtige dinge finde in jeder ecke. hat sich eingeprägt.


----------



## kmf (26. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> [...]*So, ich bin mit dem Game durch.....
> 
> Mein Fazit:
> *
> ...


Die KI im ersten Teil ist um etliches fordernder, genauso ist auch die Atmo besser. Die Grafik finde ich nicht schlecht - schön düster - und die Umgebungsschatten funktionieren im Gegensatz zum Teil 2. Und baller mal im 2 Teil an die Wand - nix. Im ersten Teil fliegt da der Putz von der Mauer. 

Trotzdem ist Fear 2 ein gutes und empfehlendswertes  Game, jedenfalls mir hat's saugut gefallen. Wenn ich da an das Ende von Crysis zurückdenke ...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (26. Februar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Die KI im ersten Teil ist um etliches fordernder,  Die Grafik finde ich nicht schlecht - schön düster - und die Umgebungsschatten funktionieren im Gegensatz zum Teil 2. Und baller mal im 2 Teil an die Wand - nix. Im ersten Teil fliegt da der Putz von der Mauer.



da geb ich dir recht, find auch schad das kein putz von der mauer rasselt. war ein cooles ding im 1. teil. ansich ists aber ein geiles game. 
müßte nich mehr weit sein bis zum schluß, bin in sonem unterirdischen reaktor oder so ähnlich... na mal sehen was da noch kommt.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (26. Februar 2009)

fazit nach ca 8 stunden spielzeit - echt fettes game , macht lust auf mehr und ich find es zu kurz für 50€.....


----------



## Wrestlemaniac (27. Februar 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 - schlechte Grafik !*

Hallo Leute

Gestern habe ich mir das vorerwähnte Spiel (uncut) zugelegt. Abgesehen von der nervigen und ziemlich langen Installationsdauer bin ich jedoch von der Grafik schockiert, in negativen Sinne.

Alle Einstellungen sind auf Maximum, 4 x AA / 16 x AF, 1680 x 1050, die Grafik ist jedoch, subjektiv gesehen, grottenschlecht. Vor allem, was soll dieser "körnige" Filter über dem gesamten Bild, das macht ja das Ganze noch viel unansehnlicher? 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen "Filter" irgendwie zu deaktivieren (vielleicht in einer .dll Datei) oder die Grafik generell zu verbessern?

Ich danke euch für eure Tipps und Meinungen zu diesem Thema!


----------



## t0mm1 (27. Februar 2009)

onkel walter schrieb:


> oh mann, bei mir klappt schon dieser STEAM Schrott nicht?
> der installiert sich, aber wenn ich denn was eingeben muß erscheint zwar das Bild, aber ich kann nicht erkennen was ich da eingeben muß, ist quasi ein Blindflug..
> weiß da einer Rat?
> 
> ...


----------



## JimBeam (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: F.E.A.R. 2 - schlechte Grafik !*



Wrestlemaniac schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen "Filter" irgendwie zu deaktivieren (vielleicht in einer .dll Datei) oder die Grafik generell zu verbessern?
> 
> Ich danke euch für eure Tipps und Meinungen zu diesem Thema!



Hab hier mal was zu dem Thema gefunden, kann dir aber nicht sagen ob es funktioniert, hab es nicht ausprobiert. Ich mag den Effekt, und ich mag auch die Grafik insgesammt. Ist zwar kein Crysis aber ich find sie stimmig und so kann man das Game auch auf nicht High End rechnern ordentlich Spielen.

Hab mir btw. die Special Edition importiert, inklusive edler Steelbox und dem ersten Teil, und das alles für unglaubliche 30Pfund.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (27. Februar 2009)

da war doch die letzten tage eine meldung das der patch 1 der folgen soll eine möglichkeit mitbringt die körnung auszustellen. mir selbst gefällt das. bzw fällt mir gar nicht so auf. lies mal die meldungen der letzten tage da steht dann genaueres.


----------



## onkel walter (28. Februar 2009)

wie komme ich aus dem Raum in dem ich zusammen mit der Trulla bin, nachdem Griffin verschwand??
Kann mir da einer helfen.
THX


----------



## onkel walter (1. März 2009)

hat sich erledigt!!


----------



## okam2 (1. März 2009)

sitze im krankenhaus, bei dem security-büro fest.
mann muss 3 spezial-kräfte erledigen und runterspringen.
ab da sitze ich fest! alles versperrt, und die "olle" hinterm schreibtisch
schreit immer nur "gehen sie weg"....

jemand nen tip für mich?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. März 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin // Komplettlösung

vllt. hilft es ja...

greetz


----------



## |seluso| (1. März 2009)

Du springst runter oder erledigst von oben durch die Scheiben die 3 Einheiten, kümmerst dich nicht um die in der Kammer und gehst weiter gerade aus, ich glaube du du musst zum Fahrstuhl, also auf den Knopf drücken und reingehen, dann innen Knopfdrücken und dann fährste hoch


----------



## okam2 (1. März 2009)

Danke!
bin wie son blinder ne halbestunde vor dem scheiß fahrstuhl rumgelaufen...
jetzt gehts weiter


----------



## |seluso| (1. März 2009)

Kein Ding. 
Mach aufjeden Fall ne Menge Spaß aber so richtig erschrecken kann ich mich nicht mehr, da man leider immer zu oft schon absehen kann, ob jetzt gegner kommen oder nicht etc. 
Aber besser als die vielen Addons ist es allemale. Bin gerde im dritten Abschnitt angekommen.


----------



## rainbowsix007 (1. März 2009)

so geil ey habs mri jetzt uncut gemacht....steam version is cut....jetzt gehts ab ey


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (1. März 2009)

uuuuuhhhhhhhhhh, spoooky )


----------



## Uziflator (2. März 2009)

Ich hab mir die UnCut Version bestellt.


----------



## |seluso| (2. März 2009)

Kann man die denn jetzt hier zu lande ohne Probleme spielen?
Hab irgentwo von einem Trick gelesen, dass man eine Datei der Demo nehmen könnte und  dann UnCut hat. Weiß einer was davon?! Stimmt das? Wenn ja, wie geht das?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. März 2009)

*@|seluso|:*

auf Wunsch gelöscht!!!

*ENTFERNT!!! *in den Beitrag von "". Der hat die Files hochgeladen...

Es sollte so sein, dass die Uncut Versionen angeblich nicht mit den deutschen Steam-Accounts funktionieren, aber pustekuchen...

Habe die deutsche Uncut installiert über Steam und es läuft Alles...also ungeschnitten

i-v-v


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (2. März 2009)

*..::: NO WAREZ etc. :::..
---------------------------
Bitte keine Informationen um Kopierschutzmechanismen zu umgehen oder Patches um das Spiel zu manipulieren denn diese sind, wie Warez Anfragen und Posts in diesem Forum nicht erwünscht. 
Danke für euer Verständniss.*
*----------------------------*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. März 2009)

IronHand0815 schrieb:


> Hmm, wie auch schon so viele vor mir geschrieben haben, habe ich auch die deutsche ???? Oder ????
> 
> Dann hast Du leider Pech gehabt....die in Deutschland erhältliche Version ist geschnitten....ich habe eine Deutsche Importversion....und da macht es "BUMM" wenn man auf den Tank schießt...die Einzelteile kann man anschließend zusammen "PUZZELN"...
> 
> ...


----------



## DOTL (5. März 2009)

Eine Diskussion über Spiele, welche in Deutschland keine Jugendfreigabe erhalten haben kann und wird hier nicht stattfinden können. Ebenso wenig sind Tipps, wie diese zu bekommen sind. Auch werden hier keine Veränderungen an den jeweiligen Programmen diskutiert, um womöglich jene Uncut-Wirkung zu erzielen.

Die jeweiligen Beiträge wurden entfernt.


----------



## JimBeam (5. März 2009)

Das Spiel hat generell keine Jugendfreigabe und trotzdem gibts einen Sammelthread dazu, und wenn du schon willst das man hier nicht über die Uncut Versionen diskutiert dann musst du Rosstaeuschers Post auch löschen, schliesslich ist seine Version die gleiche "böse" wie die von mir verlinkte.


----------



## der Türke (5. März 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> IronHand0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, wie auch schon so viele vor mir geschrieben haben, habe ich auch die deutsche ???? Oder ????
> ...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. März 2009)

@der Türke: Dass du F.E.A.R. 2 ohne DVD spielen kannst liegt an Steam, da hat dein Freund kein Wunder vollbracht....


----------



## derLordselbst (7. März 2009)

*Steam-Schicksal*

Es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als mal eben ein Spiel zu kaufen, ordentlich Kohle dafür hinzulegen und dann voller Vorfreude auf das hier angehängte Fenster zu starren. 

Original eingeschweisst, original bezahlt und anscheinend schon im Werk den Key gestohlen? Mal sehen, wie Steam reagiert, bzw. ob diese Unverschämtheit wenigstens zeitnah gelöst wird. 

Ist eigentlich schon peinlich, wenn es für so einen krassen Fehler bereits einen definierten Support-Weg gibt. 

Ich berichte dann auch mal hier, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. März 2009)

Na das würde mich mal interessieren!
Oder hast du das Spiel schon einmal irgendwo anders installiert?


----------



## derLordselbst (7. März 2009)

@xXxivvxXx:
Nein, frisch aus der Folie befreit.

Ich habe jetzt zwar brav meine Rechnung und meinen Key eingescannt, aber der Support vom Steam ist down. (Es funzt sowieso nur der englischsprachige..).

"Leicht" genervt habe ich mich dann doch noch auf dem Weg zum Geiz-Markt gemacht, um das neue Spiel mit gebrauchten Key umzutauschen. Zu meiner Überraschung hat es problemlos geklappt, ohne jede Diskussion. Jetzt habe ich zur Sicherheit meine IP erneuert (ist sonst nur monatlich neu bei Kabel-DSL), mein System wieder auf den alten Stand zurückgesetzt, einen neuen Steam-Account nur für FEAR 2 angelegt und dann endlich zumindest erfolgreich den Key eingegeben, der auch akzeptiert wurde.

Seltsamerweise wurde die zweite DVD bei der Installation nicht abgerufen. Stattdessen läuft jetzt ein endloses Update. Das einmal ein Ende in etwas mehr als vier Stunden versprach, aber dankbarerweise schon einmal so abgestürzt ist, dass ich alles neu starten musste und bei Null wieder anfangen musste. Dafür läuft es jetzt nur noch halb so schnell..

Insgesamt finde ich es schon etwas eigenartig wie STEAM-Kunden dafür "belohnt" werden, dass sie ein Spiel kaufen statt klauen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. März 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> @xXxivvxXx:
> Nein, frisch aus der Folie befreit.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt zwar brav meine Rechnung und meinen Key eingescannt, aber der Support vom Steam ist down. (Es funzt sowieso nur der englischsprachige..).
> ...



Das Problem wird sein, dass der Key gehackt wurde.....

Das ist bei Steam öfter das Problem....da musst Du Dich an die UNEHRLICHEN wenden die mit Kopierten Versionen und Key Generatoren die EHRLICHEN Käufer abzocken....Steam kann da nichts für...

Mfg


----------



## slpnr (8. März 2009)

seit ich mal für ein game meinen steam schlüssel(???weiss gar nicht mehr genau wie das war habe seither kein steam mehr) verloren habe und keinen support erfahren habe kauf ich keine steam games mehr.

glaube die kann man auch alle cracken...

ich geb mein geld nicht nochmal aus und bin dann der dumme...

dabei mochte ich cod 2 online wirklich gerne


----------



## derLordselbst (8. März 2009)

*@Rosstaeuscher:*
Auf die Idee, dass sich Leute stumpf mit gehackten Key bei Steam anmelden, bin ich wirklich nicht gekommen. Dazu muss ja auch 'nen Key verwenden, den es wirklich gibt (außer Steam ist zu "blöd", um darauf zu achten). Und wenn der Key dann wirklich verkauft wird, meldet man sich mit einem nachweislich falschen Key Online an, unter den Motto: "Hallo, ich habe ein geklautes Spiel!"

Allerdings im Vergleich zu der Online-Aktivierung bei Bioshock finde ich Steam doch reichlich missraten, insbesondere, da ich immer noch nicht zum Spielen komme, sondern seit fast 7 Stunden darauf warte, dass das Zwangs-Update von Fear 2 fertig wird....


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

Was soll das gelabere mit dem Cracken eigentlich schon wieder? 
Wenn ihr es Uncut haben wollt, bestellt das Spiel in Östereich oder in der Schweiz (Luxenburg geht wohl auch) und fertig.
Oder bringt es euch mit, wenn ihr am Flughafen warten müsst. 

Steam ist doch relativ simpel, aber ich würde zur ersten Aktivierung warten, bis es später Abend ist, dann sind die Server nicht so fertig.
Das mit den Servern ist ein großer Bug bei Steam, war schon bei HL² so.


----------



## Uziflator (8. März 2009)

Ihc hab mir in DE die Uncut bestellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ihc hab mir in DE die Uncut bestellt.


 
Beim Onlinehändler oder im Laden nachgefragt?


----------



## Uziflator (8. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Onlinehändler oder im Laden nachgefragt?



Online  hier F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin (Uncut): PC: Amazon.de: Games  hatte aber auch noch einen 20 Euro Gutschein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

Ist doch super, hast du es schon durchgespielt?
Geht ja recht schnell.


----------



## Uziflator (8. März 2009)

Is noch garnich angekommen, leider, ich glaub die DHL Mitarbeiter befinden sich im Streick -,- Dabei hab ich mich schon so gefreut.


----------



## der Türke (8. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Is noch garnich angekommen, leider, ich glaub die DHL Mitarbeiter befinden sich im Streick -,- Dabei hab ich mich schon so gefreut.




hast du das spiel immer noch nicht?
allso zu Fear 2 es gibt keinen grossen unterschied zu 1 ist bischen grösser stühle und tische kann man endlich als deckung nehmen oder umwerfen. aber alles in allem sehr spannend 

doch ich mag Fallout 3 lieber als Fear 2


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> doch ich mag Fallout 3 lieber als Fear 2


 
Fallout 3 ist aber ein Rollenspiel und Fear 2 ein Shooter.


----------



## der Türke (8. März 2009)

Ja da hast du recht aber Fallout 3 kampfsimulationen find ich besser als bei fear 2 xD ist meine persöhnliche meinung


----------



## Ralfhy69 (8. März 2009)

Hi,
also ich hab F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin Uncut aus AT,
Installationsabbruch sogar mit einem Englichen Sream Accont, probiere es jetzt mit dem was Schmodel beschrieben hat.


----------



## Uziflator (8. März 2009)

Was soll ich mit Fallout 3?!  Habs nämlich schon lange durch.

Ich will nur Fear 2 zocken, ich will einfach nur Köpfe weg schießen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. März 2009)

*@der Türke:* Du kannst doch aber keinen Shooter mit nem Rollenspiel vergleichen, aber naja...Ist halt ansichtssache, ne....
*
@all:* Gibt es denn immernoch das Problem mit der Installation der deutschen Uncut über Steam?


----------



## aXwin (9. März 2009)

So, habe mir nun erstmal FEAR 1 zum Geburtstag schenken lassen. Möchte gerne die Story ganz verstehen wenn das irgendiwe möglich sein sollte. Aber der Teil hat es schon in sich. Und wenn ich damit fertig bin wird der 2te teil bestimmt billiger sein und dann ist der dran


----------



## Uziflator (9. März 2009)

Ich habs jetz bekommen per Einschreiben  


Aber das ist was Komisch, errät jemamd was?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



das steht Diskette, in welchen Jahrhundert leben denn die Entwickler?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. März 2009)

Diskette? Ja nee is klar !?
ist ja nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß, ne? Wäre ja ne interessante Alternative zur Blu-Ray 
Ist halt ein kleiner Programmierfehler....

Läuft denn jetzt Alles?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. März 2009)

xXxivvxXx schrieb:


> *@der Türke:* Du kannst doch aber keinen Shooter mit nem Rollenspiel vergleichen, aber naja...Ist halt ansichtssache, ne....
> 
> Fallout ist so ein Mischmasch.....Du musst halt auch sehr viel Ballern....und da ist das Kampfsystem schon Genial
> 
> ...



Gibt doch keine Probleme damit .... wie kommst Du da drauf ???.... das einzigste was war, es ließ sich erst am Offiziellen Erscheinungstermin installieren....vorher hatte Steam es verweigert....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich habs jetz bekommen per Einschreiben
> 
> 
> Aber das ist was Komisch, errät jemamd was?
> ...




Back to the roots.....

Retro ist doch in....

Nun gib es doch schon zu....Du hast dort *8056 Disketten* liegen (3 1/2 Zoll je 1,44MB)....

Du stehts doch da darauf.....

Mfg


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. März 2009)

*@Rosstaeuscher:* Habe vor kurzem gelesen, dass Steam angeblich die Installation der uncut verweigert, bzw. so gepatcht wird, dass es nur cut über steam läuft...War bei mir nicht so, aber ich hatte es gelesen und wollte nur wissen, ob das auch auf uns zu kommt oder so war.....


----------



## Uziflator (9. März 2009)

Komisch ich hab aber Uncut!, obwohl ich ja steam benutzen muss.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Komisch ich hab aber Uncut!, obwohl ich ja steam benutzen muss.



Uncut habe ich auch.....

Und ??? Hast Du Deine *8056 Disketten* schon installiert ???

Mfg



derLordselbst schrieb:


> *@Rosstaeuscher:*
> 
> 
> Allerdings im Vergleich zu der Online-Aktivierung bei Bioshock finde ich Steam doch reichlich missraten, insbesondere, da ich immer noch nicht zum Spielen komme, sondern seit fast 7 Stunden darauf warte, dass das Zwangs-Update von Fear 2 fertig wird....



Da gebe ich die Vollkommen Recht....das Zwangsupdate nervt jedes mal....gerade weil ich auch nur eine 384KB Verbindung habe....

Mfg


----------



## Uziflator (9. März 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Uncut habe ich auch.....
> 
> Und ??? Hast Du Deine *8056 Disketten* schon installiert ???
> 
> Mfg


Hab nur kein Floppylaufwerk mehr.



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Da gebe ich die Vollkommen Recht....das Zwangsupdate nervt jedes mal....gerade weil ich auch nur eine 384KB Verbindung habe....
> Mfg


Bei mir war das vielleicht einmal ein 5 min. download.


----------



## Uziflator (10. März 2009)

Is das doof bin da schon durch!


----------



## non_believer (10. März 2009)

Bei mir hat das Zwangsupdate etwas mehr als eine halbe Stunde gedauert. Trotz 387KB Verbindung. 7 Stunden sind ja echt der Hammer!


----------



## |seluso| (10. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Is das doof bin da schon durch!



Jep ist leider enttäuschend, wie so viele gute Shooter im Moment, alle zu kurz


----------



## Jasper (13. März 2009)

Is jetzt eigentlich schon ein (erster [oder zweiter]) Patch drausen?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. März 2009)

noch gar keiner!!!! kommt erst noch wahrscheinlich incl. mappack. siehe shooterplanet.ch

ps: hatte heut morgen ein update auf version 1.02. 
 [-]
 March 13, 2009 - *F.E.A.R 2:  Project Origin Update Released*


  Updates to F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin have been released. The updates will be  applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The specific changes  include:

*F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin*



Difficulty of Hard mode has been increased
Implemented a toggle for switching between widescreen (16:9) and full screen  (4:3) in the Options|Performance|Advanced Settings menu
Implemented a toggle for head bob in Options|Game Settings
Implemented a toggle for film grain in the Options|Performance|Advanced  Settings menu
Leaving a multiplayer lobby now returns the player to the associated  multiplayer menu instead of the front end main menu
Applied fix for energy weapon audio causing lag
Applied fix for team balancing host options not being applied properly
Changing team swap during selection and grace periods to swap at the next  spawn
Applied fix for team name showing as "undefined" after swapping  teams
 

  [-]
 March 2, 2009 - *F.E.A.R 2: Project  Origin*


  Updates to F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin have been released. The updates will be  applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The specific changes  include:

*F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin*



Added mp3 codec installer to ensure proper audio functionality


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. März 2009)

????gibts bei dem project origin eigentlich nicht wie im 1.teil ein benchmarktool ????


----------



## |seluso| (14. März 2009)

Nein, wurde rausgelassen, wnen ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## push@max (15. März 2009)

Auf der Main kann man jetzt auch nochmal die Veränderungen des neusten Patch nachlesen.

Empfandet ihr das Spiel zu leicht?


----------



## |seluso| (15. März 2009)

> Empfandet ihr das Spiel zu leicht?



Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger: Ja! 
Im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen: Nein!

Der Vorgänger war das Maß aller Ding in Sachen KI und somit auch schwerer. Die KI versuchte einen einzukesseln, immer nur aus der Decknug zu schießen, etc. Das machen die jetzt nicht mehr so effektiv, deswegen kommt einigen das Spiel jetzt evtl. auch zu leicht vor


----------



## push@max (15. März 2009)

Nur so nebenbei...gestern das Add-On zu FEAR 1 für 2,99€ bei ProMarkt gesehen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. März 2009)

einfacher als der 1.teil auf jedenfall. deswegen nochmal von vorn und ne stufe härter.
jetzt isses dann auch etwas schwieriger. was auch gut so ist.


----------



## der Türke (18. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich habs jetz bekommen per Einschreiben
> 
> 
> Aber das ist was Komisch, errät jemamd was?
> ...







einfach nur zum TOT LACHEN


----------



## |seluso| (18. März 2009)

Weiß einer, ob ich meine Speicherstände speichern kann, damit ich mein System neu aufsetzen kann? 
Und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2009)

Sind die Spielstände nicht im "Eigene Dateien" Ordner gespeichert?
Einfach den Fear 2 Ordner sichern und gut.


----------



## |seluso| (18. März 2009)

Danke, bin icht darauf gekommen mal bei den Eigenen Datein zu gucken


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (19. März 2009)

Woran kann das liegen das ich im Game keinen Sound habe...
Soundkart: OK
Soundeinstellungen_Win7: OK
Soundeinstellungen_Game: OK

Habe ne TerraTec Aureon 5.1 PCI + Treiber für Vista32bit


----------



## kmf (19. März 2009)

slpnr schrieb:


> seit ich mal für ein game meinen steam schlüssel(???weiss gar nicht mehr genau wie das war habe seither kein steam mehr) verloren habe und keinen support erfahren habe kauf ich keine steam games mehr.
> 
> glaube die kann man auch alle cracken...
> 
> ...


Blödsinn, was du hier verzapfst. Wenn das Spiel schon mal installiert war, brauchst du niemehr einen Schlüssel. Einfach in den Accout einloggen und auf "Meine Spiele" gehen und mit Rechtsklick neu installieren. Hast du aber bei einem neu gekauften Game den Schlüssel verloren ... nun ja, das glaubt dir eh kein Mensch.


----------



## der Türke (19. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei...gestern das Add-On zu FEAR 1 für 2,99€ bei ProMarkt gesehen



ich habe alle Fear Addon mit dem 1 Teil der Serie für 7.50€ gekauft


----------



## ferrari590 (6. April 2009)

Aber cut, nicht uncut...

*TEXT entfernt*

Thx


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2009)

@ ferrari590

Herzlich Willkommen, aber Mauscheleien mit Quittungen und Rechnungen gibt es nicht.


----------



## noname545 (13. April 2009)

hallo ist die eglische version immer uncut in Fear 2? oder gibst da auch cut versionenen? 
danke im vorraus


----------



## XxHunt3rxX (18. April 2009)

Hammer Spiel. 
Eine der besten deutschen Sprachausgaben seit langem.


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

noname545 schrieb:


> hallo ist die eglische version immer uncut in Fear 2? oder gibst da auch cut versionenen?
> danke im vorraus



die sind manchmal cut aber im vergleich zu Deutschland ein Richtiges Blutbad und dann kommen die nach hier und werden Gleich nochmal gecutet dann kann jeder Erwachsener der mit Herr und Frau angesprochen wird auch Kinderkarte spiele Zocken kann


----------



## Holdrio (21. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal warum flimmert denn das ganze Bild so komisch, ist das normal?
Auch ausserhalb der "Brille" mit dem Hud, das ganze Bild hat egal welche Einstellungen so ein Flimmern drauf.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Mass Effect, aber dort konnte man das im Menü abstellen.

Und selber saven kann ich auch nicht, kann das wahr sein, immer nur der Autosave verfügbar?
Den Level mit dem coolen Mech hätt ich gerne noch mal gespielt.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Mai 2009)

Eine Funktion zum Speichern gibt es in dem Game nicht, die Autosave Punkte sind aber gut verteilt und so sollte es nicht zu Problemen kommen?
Zum Flimmern: Wie sieht das Flimmern aus? Bild? Manchmal flimmerts aber gewollt, andauernd aber nicht.


----------



## Holdrio (22. Mai 2009)

Probleme schon nicht, aber man kann es so halt nur von Anfang bis Ende spielen mit dem sich dauernd selber überschreibenden Autosave, das ist schon oberdämlich. 
Wenigstens im Menü sollte man doch selber speichern können, die wirklich coolen Szenen mit dem grossen Mech etwa hätte ich gerne noch mal gespielt, aber dafür müsste ich das ganze Spiel neu anfangen wieder und bis dahin spielen.
Höchsten an solchen Stellen Spiel beenden und den Autosave sichern ginge, wirklich gaga.

Bild vom Flimmern geht schlecht, auf Screenshots natürlich nicht zu sehen.
Ist nicht so, dass es gleich den Spass verdirbt, aber es fällt schon auf, das Bild ist einfach nicht ruhig.
Wie hiess dieser ähnliche Effekt bei Mass Effect nur noch gleich, komme nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Mai 2009)

Grain? Körnigkeit? Griseln?


----------



## Holdrio (23. Mai 2009)

Ja genau, das beschreibt es gut! 
Ist das normal da oder was läuft da falsch falls nicht?


----------



## msdd63 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich bin von FEAR 2 maßlos enttäuscht. Man trabt stur durch die Schlauch-Level. Wege suchen überflüssig. Die KI ist Strunzdumm. Im ersten Teil war die KI genial intelligent. Die Engine ist dieselbe. Dafür noch recht hübsch. Die Story ist gut. Ab und an ein Schreckmoment, aber nicht so gruselig wie Teil 1. Wieso bitte schön gibt es kein freies Speichern mehr?????? Spielen wir jetzt auf Konsole oder was? Wieder ein Minus im Vergleich zum ersten Teil! Schade, das hätte ne echt tolle Fortsetzung werden können. Was haben die Entwickler sich dabei gedacht. Nichts gegen die von Euch die das Spiel sehr loben, aber wenn ich durch bin fliegts von der Platte. Ein nochmalieges Spielen hat das Geme leider nicht verdient! Da zocke ich lieber noch mal Teil 1, der war super!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Mai 2009)

*@ Holdrio*

Das ist von Haus aus aktiv, es gibt aber eine Mod um es zu deaktivieren. Mich störte es auch.


----------



## Smoker13 (10. Juli 2009)

Guden tach zusammen,

allgemein würde das spiel von mir als note ne 1- kriegen.
die Grafik is wirklich allererste Sahne und die Effekte, z.b. auftauchen von alma etc., sind auch der hammer.
was mir wirklich nich gefallen hat, is die gegner ki auf leicht...
die auf schwer fand ich total in ordnung (auch wenn die total mit Granaten nerven!).

zur Grafik: ich zock mit alles max und 1920x1080, das sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur story:
ich hab für den ersten durchgang auf leicht 9h gebraucht.. für den ersten auf schwer 10, aber das is nich so wichtig^^
naja, auf jeden fall, ich finde 9h is total in ordnung, wenn man das mit anderen spielen vergleicht wo man nichmal die 6 kratzt...

Und so komme ich auf die 1- ^^


----------



## Galford (2. August 2009)

Ich bin ein bißchen verwundert, warum weder auf pcgameshardware.de noch auf PCGames.de eine News zu finden ist, aber die ist eigentlich schon von Donnerstag. Was ich meine, ist die Ankündigung des DLC "Reborn", das auch für den PC erscheint und ca. 2 Stunden Unterhaltung für den Singleplayermodus, sowie MP Maps bieten soll. Aber es sieht aus als kehrt Paxton Fettel zurück. Ich bin froh das es mal etwas für Single-Player-Fans gibt und nicht immer nur Neues für den MP-Modus.

Trailer:
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin Video Game, Reborn DLC Debut Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## BigBudda (15. August 2009)

Hallo leute, ich wollte fragen ob die server von FEAR 2 kostenlos sind? 

hab schon gegoogelt hab aber keine Antwort gefunden, ich hoffe das hier mir jemand die frage beantworten kann.


----------



## Galford (3. September 2009)

Reborn steht zum Download bereit. Preis: 7,99 Euro


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (4. September 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> Reborn steht zum Download bereit. Preis: 7,99 Euro


jop ,genau.
habs über steam runtergeladen und angefangen zu spielen. hud ist optisch bissle anders ,vom gameplay f.e.a.r.-fans werden freude daran haben. multiplayer hab ich noch nich ausprobiert.
als fan ein muß......


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. September 2009)

sagt mal muss ich einen steam account machen damit ich das spiel installieren kann  
ich will keinen account bei so einem dreck machen und wieder nen extra drecksprogramm installieren damit ich das zocken kann


----------



## eVoX (14. September 2009)

Ja, musst du leider, blöd ist ja dann, dass du es ohne den Acoount nicht mehr verkaufen kannst.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. September 2009)

warum einfach m it steamaccount verkaufen ich brauch den ja ansonsten nicht man muss sich ja nicht mit einem realen namen anmelden


----------



## eVoX (14. September 2009)

Das ist dann der einzige Weg.


----------



## eVAC (16. September 2009)

Smoker13 schrieb:


> zur Grafik: ich zock mit alles max und 1920x1080, das sieht dann so aus:
> http://klasse8b.kilu.de/Kern.bmp




oah ich hasse diese kreatur auf deinem bild^^


----------



## evilknievel2001 (6. November 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mir heute das Game gekauft und bekomme es noch nichtmal installiert. 
Systemvorraussetzungen sind alle erfüllt oder drüber. Firewall hatte ich bereits an und aus.
Steam versucht in meinem ausgewählten Laufwerk ein Verzeichnis an zu legen was nicht funktioniert unter der Fehlermeldung 1317...
Ich weiß nicht weiter...

Jemand von Euch ne Idee?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. November 2009)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn drauf?

Wichtiger: Wieviel Speicherplatz hast du noch frei? Steam installiert das Spiel im Steam Ordner!


----------



## Galford (6. November 2009)

Schau doch mal bei Welcome to Steam nach. Da gibt es ein Forum und auch den offiziellen Support.
Oder hier: http://supportwiki.steampowered.com/de/Contacting_Steam_Billing_and_Support

(P.S. falls jemand noch gelesen hat, was ich zuvor geschrieben hatte: es scheint doch nicht so zu sein wie ich dachte, deshalb habe ich den Kommentar wieder rausgenommen)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2009)

Im zweifels Fall hilft Googeln...

Guckst Du hier...

PIP: Sie erhalten Fehlermeldung 1317: "Ein Fehler trat bei der Erstellung des Verzeichnisses auf" bei dem Versuch, Picture It! zu installieren

Das ist ein schwerwiegender Windows Fehler und hat nichts mit Steam zu tun...

Mfg


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. November 2009)

Naja indirekt schon...Steam verursacht den Fehler, der bei Windows auftritt


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2009)

Habe das Spiel angespielt und schnell die LUst verloren. Zu linear und zu wenig Überraschungen. Schade.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. November 2009)

Der erste Teil war für die damalige Zeit besser als der Zweite heute...War auch etwas enttäuscht...Aber für Zwischendurch geht es so


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (9. November 2009)

Shadowchaser schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel angespielt und schnell die LUst verloren. Zu linear und zu wenig Überraschungen. Schade.



jeppp


----------



## der Türke (15. November 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Der erste Teil war für die damalige Zeit besser als der Zweite heute...War auch etwas enttäuscht...Aber für Zwischendurch geht es so





Das Spiel Fehlt dieser Nerven Kitzel wie in den Vorgängern
Das Schlimme ist es ist kein "horror" Schotter mehr sondern ein Action Schotter die haben den Genre gewechselt 

na ja ich zock den 1 Teil wenn ich wieder lust drauf haben.....

den 2 habe ich mir auch noch in UK gekauft...... schade eig.....


----------



## Tom3004 (15. November 2009)

Ich finde, den 2. Teil schon ein bisschen Psycho...
Wo, das Mädchen immer kurz vor einem erscheint und dann wieder verschwindet...habe grade die erste Mission gespielt...

Und man hört manchmal eine Kinderspieluhrenmusik im Hintergrund  
Das würde, welchen die es nicht so abkönnen, denke ich schon Angst einjagen... ! 
MfG, Tom


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. November 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich finde, den 2. Teil schon ein bisschen Psycho...
> Wo, das Mädchen immer kurz vor einem erscheint und dann wieder verschwindet...habe grade die erste Mission gespielt...
> 
> Und man hört manchmal eine Kinderspieluhrenmusik im Hintergrund
> ...


Hast du den ersten Teil nicht gezockt?  Da war das mit dem Mädchen auch so, welches übrigens Alma Wade heißt ....


----------



## hempsmoker (16. November 2009)

Beide Teile (mal von den Zusatzpacks für Teil 1 abgesehen) finde ich sehr gut umgesetzt und haben viel Spaß gemacht! Vielleicht keine Over-the-top-Games, aber trotzdem sehr gut!


----------



## Low (21. November 2009)

Hab mir eben die Demo über Steam geladen und angespielt.

Also ich hab übelst Gänsehaut bekommen. Kann auch damit zusammenhängen das ist es so kalt ist da ich das fenster auf habe, aber egal.


Die Demo ist geil und läuft trotz Onboard Graka in 1440x1050 flüssig. :O


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir vor einiger zeit fear2 über amazon bestellt! groß war zuerst die enttäuschung, als ich feststellen hab müssen, die geschnittene version erstanden zu haben (bei uns in österreich dürfen vom gesetz her die virtuellen futzis nämlich noch bluten!)
nach einigem suchen bin ich jedoch fündig geworden, das spiel OHNE STEAM, dafür aber mit FULL VIOLENCE installieren zu können! 
(für fragen diesbezüglich stehe ich gerne zur verfügung, die prozedur funktioniert, soviel ich weiß, bei allen fear2 versionen und ist einfach durchzuführen!)

nicht das ich ein gewaltverherrlichender mensch bin, ich finde einfach, splatter-effekte gehören zu einem düsteren horror-shooter wie fear2 dazu, sonst is es ja fast schon langweilig...

aber wie gesagt, mit allen optionen, in der ungeschnittenen version macht das game einen sehr guten eindruck. grafikmäßig wurde deutlich die messlatte aktuelllen krachern angepasst. vor allem die lichteffekte gehören klar zu den großen stärken des spiels, die ersten fear-teile sind gar kein vergleich!

die charaktere und waffen lassen nichts zu wünschen übrig, bei mir kommt keine spur von langeweile auf. auch die spielzeit (hab es in ca 9h auf profi durchgehabt) ist für ´n shooter ganz ok.

alles in allem rate ich euch, die demo zu probieren, ist glaub ich immer ungeschnitten, es sei den man deaktiviert "full violence"! 
dann merkt man eh schnell, ob fear2 etwas für einen ist, oder nicht.
ich finde es sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Cyron78 (15. Mai 2010)

Man ist das weit weg..das Thema.

Hatte Fear nie gezockt, nun heut den 2ten Teil von Gamesonly (30eu)..Uncut. Ich dachte Fear2 wäre son saubermann Shooter, aber das hier ist ja splatter pur^^ 

Grusel ist nicht sehr viel aber es macht Fun.


----------



## eVAC (18. Mai 2010)

F.E.A.R. sauberman Shooter?!


----------



## Uziflator (23. Mai 2010)

eVAC schrieb:


> F.E.A.R. sauberman Shooter?!



Wenn so ganze Körper zerfetzen oder Arme oder Beine abfetzen is das ne saubere Sache!


----------



## Cyron78 (23. Mai 2010)

lol..^^ ich glaub ich hab was verpasst wenn ich Teil 1 nicht kenn^^

Wo kommt die Göre Alma denn her.. ist es ein gemobbtes Schulkind an der telephatie Experimente durchgeführt wurden.. oder so ähnlich?


----------



## der Türke (23. Mai 2010)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Wenn so ganze Körper zerfetzen oder Arme oder Beine abfetzen is das ne saubere Sache!




Besonderes im 2 Teil, wo die Fackelmänner kommen gibt es nur noch Bruchstücke von diesen, ja wie soll man sagen Missgeburten.


----------



## Cyron78 (23. Mai 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Besonderes im 2 Teil, wo die Fackelmänner kommen gibt es nur noch Bruchstücke von diesen, ja wie soll man sagen Missgeburten.


 
-es ist mir egal was in deiner Sig steht. Ihre werdet das beste verpassen wenn ihr weiter auf Ubisoft rumhackt


----------



## der Türke (23. Mai 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> -es ist mir egal was in deiner Sig steht. Ihre werdet das beste verpassen wenn ihr weiter auf Ubisoft rumhackt




Nein nicht wirklich. Alles wo man die Permanente Internet Verbindung fixen, cracken kann werde ich mir kaufen (Natürlich muss mir das Spiel auch gefallen).  Aber alles werde ich Boykottieren


----------



## Cyron78 (24. Mai 2010)

Selbst FEAR2 spiel ich grad mit i net verbindung..da Steam. 
Bin aber gespannt ob Ubisoft das überhaupt lang mitmacht, die haben wohl sehr viel "verluste" -obwohl ich verluste bei den Umsätzen die die machen eher wahnwitzig finde^^
Satt 60 mille gibs dann halt nur 20.. oO


----------



## eVAC (25. Mai 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Selbst FEAR2 spiel ich grad mit i net verbindung..da Steam.
> Bin aber gespannt ob Ubisoft das überhaupt lang mitmacht, die haben wohl sehr viel "verluste" -obwohl ich verluste bei den Umsätzen die die machen eher wahnwitzig finde^^
> Satt 60 mille gibs dann halt nur 20.. oO



hö?
Ziel solcher Unternehmen ist Gewinnmaximierung


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> -es ist mir egal was in deiner Sig steht. Ihre werdet das beste verpassen wenn ihr weiter auf Ubisoft rumhackt



Öhm, das ist denen die auf Ubisoft rumhacken definitiv bewusst.
Es geht allein ums Prinzip. Sowas muss man nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Cyron78 (25. Mai 2010)

Yo.. hatte aber nicht geklappt mit der Gewinnmaximierung.. dieses/letztes Jahr -ich lese Berichte.

Ich unterstütze Unternehmen die großartige Games erschaffen wie Ubisoft indem ich sie Kaufe.
Mir ist es sowas von egal ob nun Onlinezwang oder was immer.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2010)

...und dadurch bringst du solche Firmen dazu inakteptable Geschäftsmodelle, wie frustrierend unpraktische DRM-Maßnahmen, weiterhin auszubauen, was auf der anderen Seite wieder zu Boykotten führt. Wenn Ubisoft "großartige" Spiele dadurch verkauft, sie aus dem Fenster zu werfen, springst du dann denen nach?


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und dadurch bringst du solche Firmen dazu inakteptable Geschäftsmodelle, wie frustrierend unpraktische DRM-Maßnahmen, weiterhin auszubauen, was auf der anderen Seite wieder zu Boykotten führt. Wenn Ubisoft "großartige" Spiele dadurch verkauft, sie aus dem Fenster zu werfen, springst du dann denen nach?



So wie es Ubisoft macht, macht es aber keiner und das hat schon seinen Grund.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2010)

Dauert nicht lange - ähnliches ist auch von Activision und EA zu erwarten, traue ich denen schon zu. Auch wenn letztere bislang erstaunlich kundenfreundlich an die Sache rangegangen sind, wobei das in Vergangenheit ja eigentlich die geldgeilsten Säcke waren.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Mai 2010)

Naja nach Ubisofts Schiene haben die Alarmglocken schon geleuchtet, das hat glaube ich eher abgeschreckt solche System zu nutzen. Ausserdem gibts immer noch Entwickler die sich durchsetzen und sich nicht soviel sagen weil sonst der Absprung droht.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2010)

Kommt drauf an, wie sich das jetzt dann entwickelt. Leider sind mir die PC-Verkaufszahlen solcher Spiele nicht bekannt, kann mir denken, dass der eine Anteil Raubkopien, welcher dadurch wegfällt, auf der anderen Seite durch Boykotte ersetzt wird.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie sich das jetzt dann entwickelt. Leider sind mir die PC-Verkaufszahlen solcher Spiele nicht bekannt, kann mir denken, dass der eine Anteil Raubkopien, welcher dadurch wegfällt, auf der anderen Seite durch Boykotte ersetzt wird.



Weiß nicht ich bin der Meinung die bringen halt nicht so die Kracher, habe mich gewundert warum die mit sowas als erstes um die Ecke kamen.


----------



## r34ln00b (25. Mai 2010)

bin mal etwas spät dran, aber okay...^^

das spiel hat mir beim durchspielen sehr viel spaß gemacht, liegt wohl daran das es eine gute story verbunden mit einer feinen grafik hat.

ansonsten war ich ein großer fan von fear, was ich aber atm nicht mehr mag.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ich bin der Meinung die bringen halt nicht so die Kracher, habe mich gewundert warum die mit sowas als erstes um die Ecke kamen.



Ich auch, Ubisoft war früher, wie ich fand, der kundenfreundlichste und sympathischste Publisher. Dass die, welche Spiele eine Zeit lang sogar mal kostenlos angeboten haben, als erstes mit solchen völlig Userfeindlichen Maßnhamen daherkommen, hätte ich nie gedacht. Sowas hätte man von EA als erstes erwarten können, aber nicht von Ubisoft.

Dass Ubi aber nicht so die Kracher bringen, würde ich absolut nicht sagen: _The Elder Scrolls_, _Assassin's Creed_, _Far Cry_, _Die Siedler_, _Anno_, das sind alles Top-Titel, die sich mit der Zeit Namen im Geschäft gemacht haben.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich auch, Ubisoft war früher, wie ich fand, der kundenfreundlichste und sympathischste Publisher. Dass die, welche Spiele eine Zeit lang sogar mal kostenlos angeboten haben, als erstes mit solchen völlig Userfeindlichen Maßnhamen daherkommen, hätte ich nie gedacht. Sowas hätte man von EA als erstes erwarten können, aber nicht von Ubisoft.
> 
> Dass Ubi aber nicht so die Kracher bringen, würde ich absolut nicht sagen: _The Elder Scrolls_, _Assassin's Creed_, _Far Cry_, _Die Siedler_, _Anno_, das sind alles Top-Titel, die sich mit der Zeit Namen im Geschäft gemacht haben.



Ich wusste garnicht das The Elder Scrolls von denen war, aber die restlichen haben mich nie wirklich interessiert ausser Anno, aber nie gekauft. Naja der Strick wird immer enger es wird kaum noch was released für Pc only. Und der ganze komische Dlc kram und was weiss ich nicht trägt ja nicht dazu bei. Aber trotzdem gibt es Leute die sich treu bleiben Cd Projekt, Blizzard, Bethesda und noch ordentlich abliefern.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2010)

Blizzard gehört aber mittlerweile zu Activision und dass die sich darunter ganz schön daneben benehmen können, kann man am derzeit angepeilten Preis von _Starcraft 2_ sehen.


----------



## feivel (25. Mai 2010)

ich wüsst jetzt auch nicht wo sich blizzard bitte treu geblieben ist...O_O


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Blizzard gehört aber mittlerweile zu Activision und dass die sich darunter ganz schön daneben benehmen können, kann man am derzeit angepeilten Preis von _Starcraft 2_ sehen.



Naja man muss bedenken das die weitaus mehr zu sagen haben als man denkt, das Sc 2 Team hat ja auch seine Meinung zum Cod 6 Stimulus Mapack abgegeben und sagten es wäre Abzocke. War natürlich indirekt und von cod war keine Rede aber ich denke die meinten es.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2010)

59€ für die normale Version eines PC-Spiels zu verlangen, ist aber nicht viel weiger Abzocke. Zu behaupten, das läge an dem massiven Spielspaß der einem geboten wird, ist ein Vorwand aber keine Tatsache. Wenn ich mal daran denke, wie viel Zeit ich mit anderen Computerspielen verbracht habe, die nur 45€ gekostet haben, ist dies eine völlige haltlose Begründung.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 59€ für die normale Version eines PC-Spiels zu verlangen, ist aber nicht viel weiger Abzocke. Zu behaupten, das läge an dem massiven Spielspaß der einem geboten wird, ist ein Vorwand aber keine Tatsache. Wenn ich mal daran denke, wie viel Zeit ich mit anderen Computerspielen verbracht habe, die nur 45€ gekostet haben, ist dies eine völlige haltlose Begründung.



Naja muss jeder selbst wissen, ich weiss wie lange ich sc1 gespielt hab. Wenn man bedenkt wieviele Spiele 45 kosten aber 30 tausend dlcs haben.


----------



## Cyron78 (25. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und dadurch bringst du solche Firmen dazu inakteptable Geschäftsmodelle, wie frustrierend unpraktische DRM-Maßnahmen, weiterhin auszubauen, was auf der anderen Seite wieder zu Boykotten führt. *Wenn Ubisoft "großartige" Spiele dadurch verkauft, sie aus dem Fenster zu werfen, springst du dann denen nach?*


 
Also nein, ich erwarte etwas mehr von dir..
Mich juckst nicht ob mein Spiel im Hintergrund eine ständige Online überprüfung macht,  -sollte es zu instabilitäten kommen die Nur darauf beruhen gäbe mir dies zudenken. 
Aber das können wir nicht sagen.. keiner hat von euch ein Spiel von Ubi.
Und selbst die Siedler7 immer noch nicht spielen können, wieviele haben einen sehr guten Internet Anschluß und wieviele davon kommt es zu instabilitäten das Pcs.
Ich selbst hatte kleine Abstürze und chrash to Desktop wo ich dachte es liegt am Treiber oder Spiel. -Da es nur ein Spiel war von vielen anderen die aber liefen.
-meist lag es am Ram ,am Turbomode oder selbst die Timings auf 6-6-6-20 bringen mein Internetexplorer zum abstürzen.

Steam alleine braucht ne Wartung Mittwochs, CSS lief damals bei mir mit nem 2000er Anschluß nicht. Aber sollte das schon nen Grund sein Prozentual sein Geld wiederzubekommen? Den Anbieter zu kündigen und dann einfach Tv zu gucken.. wens stört..bitte..


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Also nein, ich erwarte etwas mehr von dir..


Was denn? 


Cyron78 schrieb:


> keiner hat von euch ein Spiel von Ubi.


WTF?! Das meinst du nicht ernst, oder?



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Und selbst die Siedler7 immer noch nicht spielen können, wieviele haben einen sehr guten Internet Anschluß und wieviele davon kommt es zu instabilitäten das Pcs.


Was soll das jetzt genau heißen?



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Ich selbst hatte kleine Abstürze und chrash to Desktop wo ich dachte es liegt am Treiber oder Spiel. -Da es nur ein Spiel war von vielen anderen die aber liefen.
> -meist lag es am Ram ,am Turbomode oder selbst die Timings auf 6-6-6-20 bringen mein Internetexplorer zum abstürzen.


Und was hat das jetzt mit Ubisoft, DRM und Boykotten zu tun?



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Steam alleine braucht ne Wartung Mittwochs, CSS lief damals bei mir mit nem 2000er Anschluß nicht. Aber sollte das schon nen Grund sein Prozentual sein Geld wiederzubekommen? Den Anbieter zu kündigen und dann einfach Tv zu gucken.. wens stört..bitte..


Steam nutze ich nur um Spiele, die es vorraussetzen, zu aktivieren und aktualisieren, sonst ist mir Steam schnuppe.


----------



## Cyron78 (25. Mai 2010)

Doch ist mein Ernst.. hat denn nun wer ein Spiel von Ubi mit DRM?

Die Farbe Rot in dem Satz "ob ich aus den Fenster springe" noch mal mit dem vergleichen was ich schrieb!

Boxcotte in dem Fall beruhen auf paranoia.. Drm tut nicht weh und ausspionieren will auch keiner. Dazu kommt Falsche Fehlersuche der User -die DRM an allen Abstürzen schuld geben.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Doch ist mein Ernst.. hat denn nun wer ein Spiel von Ubi mit DRM?


Öhm, es gibt Spiele von Ubi, die haben kein DRM.



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Die Farbe Rot in dem Satz "ob ich aus den Fenster springe" noch mal mit dem vergleichen was ich schrieb!


Das ging in eine völlig andere Richtung - nur wein ein Spiel, ein Top-Spiel ist, MUSS man es nicht kaufen, wenn man den Kopierschutz/Preis/etc. als Hindernis ansieht.



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Boxcotte in dem Fall beruhen auf paranoia.. Drm tut nicht weh und ausspionieren will auch keiner. Dazu kommt Falsche Fehlersuche der User -die DRM an allen Abstürzen schuld geben.


Nein, du verstehst die Leute, die sowas boykottierten überhaupt nicht. Es geht um's Prinzip, nicht um irgendwelche Paranoia. Ich und viele andere, die sowas ebenfalls boykottieren, haben einen Internetanschluss und fürchten sich auch nicht davor, dass die Möglichkeit bestünde, ausspioniert zu werden, sondern weigern sich einfach von Publishern vergewaltigen zu lassen. Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen, mur weil irgendein ödes Computerspiel ach so toll ist.


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Mai 2010)

Richtig drum.. Es sind nur Viele und nicht Alle. Im Mop stacheln sich viele gegeseitig auf, das einige sich selbst irgendwann fragen "was dacht ich mir dabei"


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Dezember 2010)

Servus Leute,
hat jemand innerhalb der letzten 90 Tage zufälligerweise Fear 2 im Laden gekauft? Also quasi als Retail, mit Rechnung?
Wenn ja, bitte unbedingt PN an mich!


----------

